# I have BIG news!



## mouse_chalk

Ok, I'm going to say this very big, in case you miss it..........











































*STEVE ASKED ME TO MARRY HIM!!!!!!!!





AND I SAID YES!!!! :biggrin2:
*


----------



## Flashy

Aw, congratulations, both of you.


----------



## Becca

Jen I am so unbelievably happy for you!!! You and Steve are seriously perfect for each other - I bet you're over the moon!! I am for you!! Jen's getting married, Jen's getting married do do do doo do!!
And so close to Valentines day too - Congratulations!! All the best


----------



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## missyscove

Congratulations!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thank you guys!!

I've been smiling so much all afternoon I have ear ache!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

WE NEED DETAILS!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> WE NEED DETAILS!!!


LOL!

Well, we were sat watching TV this afternoon snuggled up, and then all of a sudden he got down on one knee and asked me!

I said no at first because I didn't think he was serious lol :biggrin2: But then he convinced me....

Apparently he was wanting to ask me yesterday and went to look at rings but got scared and decided not to.....

Hence I don't have a ring yet but apparently he is in London tomorrow and will be choosing one! :shock:

I can't believe I'm going to get married!! :faint:


----------



## Becca

Awwwrrrh thats so sweet!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wooo, congrats!! I saw the link to this thread in your Dotty thread and just new he'd proposed! I'm so happy for you two


----------



## bat42072

congrats ... I am so happy for you


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Congratulations!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend

Congrats!! That is awesome news! I'm so excited for both of you


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thank you guys! 

I still can't believe it! 


I'm SO happy!! 

We're having a glass of champagne to celebrate!


----------



## SOOOSKA

*Congratulations Jen*.

When's the Big Day?

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> When's the Big Day?
> 
> Susan


Goodness, I have NO idea when! We talked about it a bit earlier, and we have no idea lol. We can't afford a wedding yet, so definitely not for a few months- probably not even this year. 

We did briefly talk about getting married in San Francisco- our 'heart city'. I would LOVE to do that! But probably out of the budget of us and our friends and family LOL! 


We were talking about ways to get the bunnies involved in the wedding- I thought Barney would look adorable in a little top hat and bow tie, and the girls all in little veils with flowers!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

FANTASIC!!!! Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Congrats Jen!! I seem to remember a post not too long ago about how Steve was "commitment shy". I can't wait to see a pic of your ring.


----------



## BSAR

Awww! Congrats!! 
I didn't know you weren't married, lol.

That is so cool you want to figure out how to involve the bunnies!


----------



## Sabine

*BSAR wrote: *


> Awww! Congrats!!
> I didn't know you weren't married, lol.
> 
> That is so cool you want to figure out how to involve the bunnies!


Yeah Dotty will be adorable as a bridesmaid:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Jen, I have the flu and have been all grumpy and down today...... I have a HUGE smile on my face.... I've always known it was going to happen! You two are just so awesome together - I can feel it just from here.

I am SO happy for both of you (and your furkids!)! 

I wish you all the blessings and happiness together!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Oh, I forgot to say that if you have your wedding in San Francisco I promise to come (good reason not to hold it there, lol).


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Congrats Jen!! I seem to remember a post not too long ago about how Steve was "commitment shy". I can't wait to see a pic of your ring.


Lol! He was! Thats why I didn't believe him when he asked! He had to ask me 3 times lol. I was worried he was only asking me because he thought it was what I wanted lol.... Once I'd been convinced of that, I've been grinning from ear to ear all day! Literally- my ears ache now! 

I can't wait to see my ring either!! When I get it! I will definitely upload a picture 

I've spent all afternoon/evening ringing all my friends and hearing screams down the phone- everyone is so happy for me. I feel so lucky!!! :blushan:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jen, I have the flu and have been all grumpy and down today...... I have a HUGE smile on my face.... I've always known it was going to happen! You two are just so awesome together - I can feel it just from here.
> 
> I am SO happy for both of you (and your furkids!)!
> 
> I wish you all the blessings and happiness together!



Awwww.... Thank you! :cry1:

:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Oh, I forgot to say that if you have your wedding in San Francisco I promise to come (good reason not to hold it there, lol).



OMG! If we had it in San Francisco I would SOOOOO invite all my RO friends (those that side of the pond lol). That would be amazing. However, I don't know that a lot of my local friends would be able to afford the flights lol.....

But we did look online and find this AMAZING place.... it really was beautiful.


----------



## FallingStar

Congrats Jen!!!!

That's such amazing news! I'm very happy for you.  And your future husband. 

-
Karlee


----------



## JadeIcing

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Oh, I forgot to say that if you have your wedding in San Francisco I promise to come (good reason not to hold it there, lol).



Meet you there! Want to share a room?


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk

Shucks!! Thanks EVERYBODY 

Mr Jen


----------



## mouse_chalk

*mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Mr Jen


:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Seriously you don't know how happy this makes us all. We love Jen and everything we have heard about you makes us love you too! So this is very special for us!*

*mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Shucks!! Thanks EVERYBODY
> 
> Mr Jen


----------



## polly

Congratulations Jen and Steve


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Couldn't have said it better! *

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Seriously you don't know how happy this makes us all. We love Jen and everything we have heard about you makes us love you too! So this is very special for us!*
> 
> *mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Shucks!! Thanks EVERYBODY
> 
> Mr Jen
Click to expand...


----------



## Pipp

Elf Mommy wrote:


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]



LOL! That even LOOKS like Steve!! 

Whatta catch! A good lookin' computer whiz who loves bunnies! (Mind you, you are too!!) 

What a great couple! This one SHOULD be written in cement.  












sas :hugsquish:


----------



## Maureen Las

OMG I just saw this!

I was looking for info about Dot and not even lookining elsewhere 
I think Steve would make the perfect husband ; I have noticed how involved he is with your rabbits. 
he seems wonderful !!
I am so happy for you Jen !!!

You are so great you deserve all the happiness you can get


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm sorry, what? I didn't catch that...hehehe


WAHOOOOO!!!!! Best wishes to you, and congrats to Steve!!!!!! I haven't read the whole thread, so I'll check to see about the date and such. I just couldn't wait to reply.....:biggrin2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I totally vote for San Francisco....what a great RO meet and greet it would be, and for the greatest reason ever....the wedding of one of the sweetest people ever...Jen, I'm so happy for you...I'm grinning from ear to ear...must be contagious!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

WHOOOO! 
Congratulations you two!!!!
What a fabulous day!
I'm getting all teary over here!:cry1:

You will be a lovely bride, Jen! Steve, you're one lucky man 

I vote for putting the rings on the bunnies' ears, and having them hop down the aisle!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## slavetoabunny

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I forgot to say that if you have your wedding in San Francisco I promise to come (good reason not to hold it there, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet you there! Want to share a room?
Click to expand...

You betcha. How many rabbits are you bringing? Jen, I would plan on a large salad bar!!


----------



## undergunfire

Congrats, Jen and Steve! What awesome news! Ryan and I are in the planning of our May wedding right now...trust me...it is tough stuff .

I hope you guys have a bunch of fun planning the wedding, though, because it is fun...just very stressful!

Ohh....and do the wedding in San Fran :biggrin2:. Alicia and Patti....we need a big suite, hahaha!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Congratulations Jen and Steve

Geeez I take off for the day and I miss all the excitement.

I vote for you to have the wedding in Canada. I don't have a passport


----------



## seniorcats

Congratulations and best wishes to the 2 of you!


----------



## PepnFluff

I saw this and was like OOOO Is she pregnant! Nooo Your engaged!!!! YAY!! Congratulations!!! I think New Zealand is a great place for a wedding  Wherever it is lots of pictures are needed!


----------



## BethM

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## irishlops

congratulations!Â¬!!!!!!!! where are being married?
chosse the nice sparkly ring....lol


----------



## irishlops

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> I saw this and was like OOOO Is she pregnant! Nooo Your engaged!!!! YAY!! Congratulations!!! I think New Zealand is a great place for a wedding  Wherever it is lots of pictures are needed!



i thought it was going to say....





or....




l;ol!!!

i seen the new zealand bit.. does not matter about otheer post...lol. new zealand is lovely.


----------



## Becca

I vote that you stay in the UK so I can come 


WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP

!!!!!!!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

Congratulations Jen i am sooooooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Eee Jen - congratulations!!!:hugsquish:

I'm so happy for you! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Awwww you guys!!

You made me tear up with your comments!! :cry2

Thank you so much! It really means so much to me that all my friends are happy for us! Both on here and in real life!  


Steve is in London all day today, he's ring shopping right now I believe! I am not expecting him to come home with anything though because I have big fingers so I doubt anywhere will have my size in stock lol

We were talking last night, and he said 'you're going to be Mrs Kirtley! A special Kirtley! You'll be special K!' So that is now my nickname from him lol 


My mum pointed out that if we got married in San Francisco that lots of my friends and family wont be able to make it..... Poo poo on her!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I love that he's getting your ring on his own. A lot of women pick their own now, and I understand all that, but it's so romantic for him to do it IMO.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I vote for a beautiful wedding in the UK, and a fabbo honeymoon trip to San Francisco

(and rabbit ringbearers  )


----------



## Becca

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I vote for a beautiful wedding in the UK, and a fabbo honeymoon trip to San Francisco
> 
> (and rabbit ringbearers  )



Thats a rreally good idea! What ever you do its going to be really special, and we need pictures


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I love that he's getting your ring on his own. A lot of women pick their own now, and I understand all that, but it's so romantic for him to do it IMO.


I agree! He asked if I wanted to go to London with him to choose, and I kind of did, but I kind of wanted him to choose it. I know that I'd feel bad about picking something out, in case it was too expensive, and he felt bad about not being able to afford it, or something. He knows what I like- I hate yellow gold and I like single settings LOL!  

He's on his way back now. He says he didn't get anything but got lots of information..... 

I miss my fiance!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I vote for a beautiful wedding in the UK, and a fabbo honeymoon trip to San Francisco
> 
> (and rabbit ringbearers  )


We were talking about that! I mentioned the idea of a twin honeymoon- some time in San Francisco and then some time in Hawaii LOL! :shock: He said it was intriguing! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

New York!


----------



## DeniseJP

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ok, I'm going to say this very big, in case you miss it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STEVE ASKED ME TO MARRY HIM!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I SAID YES!!!! :biggrin2:
> *




YAY!!!:great::toast:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I wish you all the best of luck... do you have a date set yet? I can so see your Dotty as a "flowergirl"or ring bearer....

Denise

PS... New York has lots of great places to visit... not just the city but wine country in the Finger Lakes is just gorgeous (I am partial as I live there).


----------



## Elf Mommy

POST THE RING!
POST THE RING!!!!!

hehe


----------



## mouse_chalk

Soooo..... 


Who wants to see the ring?!



:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Nobody?

Ok, I'll keep the pictures to myself then...... :whistling


----------



## aurora369

Me! Me!

I want to see the ring!!!

--Dawn


----------



## mouse_chalk

Lol!

Ok, I will show pics! But first, let me tell you. I got asked all over again!! He got home, I gave him a hug, he got down on one knee and asked me again. I said that he'd already asked me. He said 'but this time I'm doing it properly!' and produced a........













*TIFFANY'S *box!


:faint:





So here it is!!






































The pictures aren't that great because I have poor lighting in my house! In some of them it looks gold but it's actually Platinum!!! 


It's not the right size- they have to send it to be resized, so we're going back to London tomorrow where they will measure my finger properly and then get it made to the right size! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:



I am SO excited now!! I can't believe how lucky I am! I have the best fiance in the whole wide world! :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Perfect ring from a perfect guy for a perfect girl who make a perfect couple.:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

It's beautiful! It must be killing you not being able to wear it yet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Very nice! I'm glad you're so happy, Jen- you deserve it!


----------



## kherrmann3

Hooray! How exciting! Congrats to you both!

One problem with putting all your girly buns in little flowers... They'd eat them!  Barney would look so cute in a little top hat! 

Also, what a lovely ring! You're so lucky! Wishing you the best!


----------



## undergunfire

I was listening to Pandora radio today and this song popped up and made me think of you two :blushan:....


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3UBbmkp_hr0&feature=related&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## BethM

Oh Jen, your ring is gorgeous! Steve has great taste (in jewelry and in women)!!!


My husband picked out my engagement ring (a solitaire), and when we got married we picked out the final setting together. (We were engaged for over 2 years, and he'd gotten a better paying job in that time, so he felt an additional setting was in order.) I also felt weird picking it out, because of not wanting to pick something too expensive. 

We got married in Hawaii, so no one was able to go to the ceremony, so our families were kinda mad at us! I'd recommend it for a honeymoon, though!!


----------



## aurora369

That is a very beautiful ring!

Personally, I am more partial to the three stone setting. However, I have tiny little hands, and I think solitaires look funny on my hands.

You will have to post us pictures as soon as it's sized and you get to wear it. 

I am very happy for you. (and a little bit jealous, I can't wait till I am at a point in my life where I can get engaged...)

--Dawn


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

WOW can i be the like 78th peson to say CONGRATULATION!


*CONGRATULATION!*




wow im so happy for you!


MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

i'll be waitin for my invatation!


----------



## Numbat

Congratulations!

Glad you're happy! I'm hungry! Nice ring!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh Jen! That is gorgeous! and I am JUST like you - love single settings and that is so very very special! 

Steve...... I've said it before! What a man!

and to Steve....

You're a smart one.... Jen is a sweetheart!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk

I am pretty clever. But mostly VERY lucky. 

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh Jen! That is gorgeous! and I am JUST like you - love single settings and that is so very very special!
> 
> Steve...... I've said it before! What a man!
> 
> and to Steve....
> 
> You're a smart one.... Jen is a sweetheart!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger

Congrats Jen & Steve! hurrah!!!

Rick & I almost got married in San Fran, but instead got married near home (here in Michigan). The wedding will be great no matter where you hold it!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thank you everyone!! 

I can't believe how many people have replied to this thread! It's so lovely to know that you're all happy for me 

I love the 3 stone settings too, but I really prefer the single setting. I could only have dreamed of getting a ring like this before though! :shock:

I honestly haven't stopped smiling since Sunday. I still can't believe it!

We're going to London later, to Tiffany's to get my finger measured! Eeeeek! Have you seen the state of my hands? I have to give myself a manicure before we go!!! And have a shower, and do my hair.... I can't go in there looking like I do now lol.... 

anic:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Jen I am sssssooooooo sorry i missed this but i have been sick all weekend, but CONGRATULATIONS I am SSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOO Happy for you two!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a beautiful ring too.


----------



## Epic_win

Congrats!:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Congrats Jen!
Not sure if you got the wedding ring yet (maybe it's too early!) but I just wanted to say, make sure you wear your engagement and your future wedding ring together to see if you like the "look"! I got engaged early last year and got married this past August. My ring looked exactly like yours (my then-fiance picked it out to surprise me) but then we picked the wedding ring together and it turned out that it didn't quite match. I finally decided to get the design of the ring changed altogether last week to match my wedding ring which I now wear more often. I'm getting it back tomorrow! 

CONGRATS again!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk

Eeeeek a wedding ring to match the tiffany's engagement ring. I must start working more hours...

Thanks for all the congrats guys!!! 

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Congrats Jen!
> Not sure if you got the wedding ring yet (maybe it's too early!) but I just wanted to say, make sure you wear your engagement and your future wedding ring together to see if you like the "look"! I got engaged early last year and got married this past August. My ring looked exactly like yours (my then-fiance picked it out to surprise me) but then we picked the wedding ring together and it turned out that it didn't quite match. I finally decided to get the design of the ring changed altogether last week to match my wedding ring which I now wear more often. I'm getting it back tomorrow!
> 
> CONGRATS again!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! Poor Steve!


----------



## Becca

OMG Jen its gorgeous!!!!

We need pics of it on you too 

I'm so happy for you, Congrats again


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Congratulations* Jen and Steve!

That is a gorgeous ring. Solitaire Diamonds is the way to go for engagement rings. We had wedding bands with seven smaller diamonds made up later. As long as the rings don't interfere with each other when they are fitted together. The store should have some suggestions. Weused white gold that contain Platinum forour rings too. 

Jen, I don't think you would have any problems resizing your ring. A fancy one would of been more complicated.


----------



## mouse_chalk

LOL! Thanks guys! 

It's in the shop now!

Tiffany's only make the rings in one size, and then they do free resizing to fit your finger. They even do quarter sizes, which I've never heard of before?

Anyway, it's in now, and should be done within 10 days! If it was much bigger, it would have had to go back to New York to be done :shock: which can take up to 12 weeks :shock: Phew!

About the wedding bands.... don't get me started!! They had some gorgeous ones in the Tiffany's store, in fact I could have happily taken home the whole store lol! :shock: It's in a brand new huge shopping mall in London, and one end of it is just full of designer guards on the door, stupidly posh. Tiffany's is right next to Gucci, Versace and Dior! :shock::shock::shock:


I'm SO excited. I can't wait to get it back and try it on. I can't believe what a lucky girl I am! 


Did I mention he also bought me dinner, and a top? In a non-designer store obviously..... I feel so spoilt. :blushan:


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Did I mention he also bought me dinner, and a top? In a non-designer store obviously..... I feel so spoilt. :blushan:


Aww! You found yourself such a good man! So cute!


----------



## myheart

Caongrats Jen and Steve!!! I am so happy for the two of you!! You both deserve all the best wishes possible. Justsupport each other's hopes and dreams,and things will always work out.

:balloons:*Congrats!!!!*

myheart


----------



## LadyBug

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Jen
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove:
Click to expand...


isn't that so cuuuutemouse_chalk* wrote: *


> slavetoabunny* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Jen!! I seem to remember a post not too long ago about how Steve was "commitment shy". I can't wait to see a pic of your ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He was! Thats why I didn't believe him when he asked! He had to ask me 3 times lol. I was worried he was only asking me because he thought it was what I wanted lol.... Once I'd been convinced of that, I've been grinning from ear to ear all day! Literally- my ears ache now!
Click to expand...

aww, that's so great! i saw that and was like "could they.......?......i know she said something about him not wanting to get married soon......" 



*CONGRATS!*

*





*



and in case anyone is missing a nice visual........


----------



## Becca

Those emoticons are sweet!!


----------



## Jenson

Wwwooohooo! Congrats guys, I'm so happy for you!

Will you be having the bunnies at your wedding with little bow ties and skirts on?


----------



## mouse_chalk

OMG! Who did that at the top of the site?!!! I LOVE IT!!! :shock::shock::shock:


Ladybug, those emoticons are SO cute! The last one was totally my face, plus a bit of crying and lots of giggling lol! 

Jenson, that would be great. I'd love to have Barney in a little top hat and bow tie.... We were saying all this jokingly the other night, but we both said that it'd be a shame to not have them involved somehow, since they're such a big part of our lives. Whether it's actually practical to have rabbits at a wedding or not I'm not so sure LOL! 

Oh, and my mum and dad said they will pay for it :shock: It's traditional apparently. I knew it was, but I wasn't expecting them to say that! We didn't even ask them, mum just told me she'd asked dad and he said of course :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Becca

Awwh Jen thats great, your parents are very sweet!



I am so excited for you!!


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Jenson, that would be great. I'd love to have Barney in a little top hat and bow tie.... We were saying all this jokingly the other night, but we both said that it'd be a shame to not have them involved somehow, since they're such a big part of our lives. Whether it's actually practical to have rabbits at a wedding or not I'm not so sure LOL!
> 
> Oh, and my mum and dad said they will pay for it :shock: It's traditional apparently. I knew it was, but I wasn't expecting them to say that! We didn't even ask them, mum just told me she'd asked dad and he said of course :shock::shock::shock:



If you can't get the rabbits involved in the wedding somehow, maybe you could incorporate a rabbit motif into the invitations/decorations/cake, etc?

You're parents are awesome! Jason and I had to pay for our own wedding. We figured it out that we couldn't afford both a wedding and a honeymoon on our own, so we chose to do a honeymoon in Hawaii, and we got married on the beach while we were there.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

YAY!!! That's great that you don't have to pay! Now you can get married sooner!


----------



## JadeIcing

Need to find Jessies wedding thread.


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> We were saying all this jokingly the other night, but we both said that it'd be a shame to not have them involved somehow, since they're such a big part of our lives.


If all else fails, you can have the buns follow the flower girls and let them eat all the petals the flower girls drop!  Cute and practical! Hehe!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We were saying all this jokingly the other night, but we both said that it'd be a shame to not have them involved somehow, since they're such a big part of our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> If all else fails, you can have the buns follow the flower girls and let them eat all the petals the flower girls drop!  Cute and practical! Hehe!
Click to expand...

Lol!! Can you see it? I'd have to cordon off the venue with NIC grids!! :shock:


----------



## Becca

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We were saying all this jokingly the other night, but we both said that it'd be a shame to not have them involved somehow, since they're such a big part of our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> If all else fails, you can have the buns follow the flower girls and let them eat all the petals the flower girls drop!  Cute and practical! Hehe!
Click to expand...


That would be totally sweet!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Need to find Jessies wedding thread.


If I remember correctly, she had her bridesmaids carry the bunnies in decorated baskets instead of having bouquets.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find Jessies wedding thread.
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, she had her bridesmaids carry the bunnies in decorated baskets instead of having bouquets.
Click to expand...

NO WAY!!! That's SO cute!!!! 

Although I'm not sure if I'm having bridesmaids or not.... I think I'm going to have to have 2 maids of honour though! :shock: I cannot decide between my 2 best friends. Literally cannot. Is that crazy?

Who's Jessie as well? :expressionless


----------



## slavetoabunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find Jessies wedding thread.
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, she had her bridesmaids carry the bunnies in decorated baskets instead of having bouquets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAY!!! That's SO cute!!!!
> 
> Although I'm not sure if I'm having bridesmaids or not.... I think I'm going to have to have 2 maids of honour though! :shock: I cannot decide between my 2 best friends. Literally cannot. Is that crazy?
> 
> Who's Jessie as well? :expressionless
Click to expand...

She is JAK Rabbitry. Jessie pops in from time to time, but isn't around a lot anymore.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find Jessies wedding thread.
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, she had her bridesmaids carry the bunnies in decorated baskets instead of having bouquets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAY!!! That's SO cute!!!!
> 
> Although I'm not sure if I'm having bridesmaids or not.... I think I'm going to have to have 2 maids of honour though! :shock: I cannot decide between my 2 best friends. Literally cannot. Is that crazy?
> 
> Who's Jessie as well? :expressionless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is JAK Rabbitry. Jessie pops in from time to time, but isn't around a lot anymore.
Click to expand...


Ooohhhhhhhh yeah! I know her! I just didnt know she was married lol!

That is the best idea..... I must think on it


I did think earlier that we have to have little icing bunnies on our wedding cake though! Little models of our bunnies, that could go on the top of the cake! They're our family after all!


----------



## kherrmann3

One of my friends on Bunspace had her maid of honor wheel the rabbit down in a little decorated pet stroller. He was the ring-bearer. He had a little ribbon around his neck if I remember right.


----------



## LuvaBun

OK, so I go away for a few days - and the World goes crazy (well, RO world, anyways)

Jen and Steve, I cannot tell you how happy I am for you. I think you're a match made in Heaven - totally compatible. And I LOVE the ring - very classy!

You've got to have the bunners involved in the wedding . I love the 'Bunny Bouquet' idea, but what Kherrman mentioned is wonderful!!!

Many congrats, guys 

Jan


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Like I said, stick the rings on the ears


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

OMG, I LOVE the ring, Jen. Steve, you did a great job in choosing it. Have you gotten it sized yet? How long will it take to get it back? 

I also love the idea of a New York honeymoon....closer to PA!!!! Just what you would want on your honeymoon.... an RO reunion....lol.

I can't wait to see the ring on your finger, Jen.


----------



## dquesnel

CONGRATS to you and Steve! This is really sweet!

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I did think earlier that we have to have little icing bunnies on our wedding cake though! Little models of our bunnies, that could go on the top of the cake! They're our family after all!


And that is an adorable idea. I am so stealing it... :embarrassed:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> I can't wait to see the ring on your finger, Jen.


Neither can I!!!!!

They said 10 days- and it's usually pretty exact apparently. So that would mean Friday, although I don't know when we can get up to London- it's at least 2 hour's drive for us.... I cannot wait though!!

We got an engagement card the other day- From Tiffany's!!! Handwritten by the person who served Steve and helped him choose the ring! How posh is that??!!! :shock::shock:


Also, Steve's mum sent us an engagement present of Â£100 vouchers for a department store. We were so shocked. We honestly didn't expect anything like that! :faint:



I have chosen my Maid(s) of Honour  My 2 best friends, Rosie and Sammy will be sharing joint responsibilities. I could never choose between them lol. I wont have Bridesmaids. I think the other girls may be a little upset, but I can't afford to be buying that many dresses, and if I had all my close friends as Bridesmaids, that would be 5 in total, which would look a bit silly lol! I have decided though that wherever we get married, I'm finding accommodation either on-site, or nearby so me and all my girlfriends can have a girly night in with some drinks, etc the night before, and all get ready the morning of my wedding and leave for the venue together. So they will in effect be Bridesmaids, but I wont have to buy them dresses, they don't have the hard work, and the won't colour co-ordinate 




WOW! I can't believe I've been engaged less than a week and I'm already talking about this kind of stuff! Poor Steve will be so scared!!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> WOW! I can't believe I've been engaged less than a week and I'm already talking about this kind of stuff! Poor Steve will be so scared!!



Takes more than this to scare me!!

*Excited!!!*


----------



## JadeIcing

You pay for their dresses? Here the girls pay themselves.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> You pay for their dresses? Here the girls pay themselves.


Well there's a whole tradition thing that's not really clear- some people pay themselves, some have the maids pay for them. However one of my maids of honour has just had a baby and is on a very low income, and the other is in an unstable job..... I feel like it would be nice to pay for them.... PLUS! My friend's baby Daisy is going to be an honourary Bridesmaid! We want to get her in a co-ordinating dress so my friend can carry her down the aisle!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I can't believe I've been engaged less than a week and I'm already talking about this kind of stuff! Poor Steve will be so scared!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes more than this to scare me!!
> 
> *Excited!!!*
Click to expand...


That's why I'm marrying him :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> They said 10 days- and it's usually pretty exact apparently. So that would mean Friday, although I don't know when we can get up to London- it's at least 2 hour's drive for us.... I cannot wait though!! *I'll bet you find the time.
> *
> Also, Steve's mum sent us an engagement present of Â£100 vouchers for a department store. We were so shocked. We honestly didn't expect anything like that! :faint:*She must approve!
> *
> 
> WOW! I can't believe I've been engaged less than a week and I'm already talking about this kind of stuff! Poor Steve will be so scared!! *He's tough!!!*


----------



## pinksalamander

Yeah... I only just read this....

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Congrats!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Yeah... I only just read this....
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Congrats!!



Lol! Yeah I forgot you were away!

Thank you! :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander

Right Jen, the question I have to ask is... not what dress... not where is the wedding... not when is the wedding... but WHAT SHOES ARE YOU WEARIN?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Right Jen, the question I have to ask is... not what dress... not where is the wedding... not when is the wedding... but WHAT SHOES ARE YOU WEARIN?


LOL!!

It's funny you should ask that because I was looking through a couple of magazines with my friend the other day and all the shoes were horrible! I'm sure there are nice ones around, but mostly they're all just not my thing at all....

Maybe I'll just wear flats- nobody will see under my dress and I'll be comfy that way :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander

Ah, I could not not wear heels on my wedding day!

I know what you mean though, it seems that wedding shoes seem to all be those boring satin type things.

Flip flops maybe?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Ah, I could not not wear heels on my wedding day!
> 
> I know what you mean though, it seems that wedding shoes seem to all be those boring satin type things.
> 
> Flip flops maybe?


I was just thinking flip flops!!


Although, I think I may have found 'the dress'- saying that I'm not really sure, and may change my mind, especially since I haven't seen it in real life yet, but if I got it, it is off-white with a green sash around the waist, and I could get shoes to match the sash  Green is my favourite colour!


----------



## pinksalamander

I was a bridesmaid at a wedding once where the colour was green. I had this little white dress with a jade green sash, so pretty!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I was a bridesmaid at a wedding once where the colour was green. I had this little white dress with a jade green sash, so pretty!


Well..... this is one I've seen and LOVE.....









Me and my maids of honour are going to go see it in person somewhere.... I might not like it in real life but I love the picture!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

That's a nice dress.


----------



## slavetoabunny

That's a gorgeous dress! I get a little nervous about strapless dresses though. I'd be afraid of a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## pinksalamander

That dress is gorgeous! Really simple but classic!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> That's a gorgeous dress! I get a little nervous about strapless dresses though. I'd be afraid of a wardrobe malfunction.


LOL! I was thinking that.... I can wear strapless things normally, but I find them really uncomfortable- although supposedly with a dress like that it's different because the dress is really tightly done up, so there's no chance of anything heading south...lol! :shock:

I guess I'll have to try them on and see what looks good! The woman in that picture is about a size -0 though, it might look hideous on me


----------



## BlueGiants

[align=center]




[/align]
Jen, Just read through this entire thread... I am so sorry I missed it earlier! My very best CONGRATULATIONS to you and Steve! It is truly a match made in heaven! 




Your ring is BEAUTIFUL! I love solitaires! Steve has excellent taste!





Can't wait to see the dress! You will make the most beautiful bride! You two will be the perfect couple!



I am SO happy for you both! 



(You sure you don't want to come to New York for the wedding?)


----------



## Becca

OMG Jen the dress is gorgeous!!!

We talk about you and Steve getting engaged everynight at dinner! LOl, Well I report the updates to my mum and sister whilst they 'Arrr' and 'Oooh' hehe!!


----------



## LadyBug

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> That's a gorgeous dress! I get a little nervous about strapless dresses though. I'd be afraid of a wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I was thinking that.... I can wear strapless things normally, but I find them really uncomfortable- although supposedly with a dress like that it's different because the dress is really tightly done up, so there's no chance of anything heading south...lol! :shock:
> 
> I guess I'll have to try them on and see what looks good! The woman in that picture is about a size -0 though, it might look hideous on me
Click to expand...


we were at a bridal shower two years ago and there were several ladies in strapless tops/dresses. we went to the ladies room and there then 7 year old Emily announced "it's good they have *big* chests to hold up their shirts!" 

me and mom were shocked but it it was kinda funny:shock::rollseyes:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> Jen, Just read through this entire thread... I am so sorry I missed it earlier! My very best CONGRATULATIONS to you and Steve! It is truly a match made in heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ring is BEAUTIFUL! I love solitaires! Steve has excellent taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the dress! You will make the most beautiful bride! You two will be the perfect couple!
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO happy for you both!
> 
> 
> 
> (You sure you don't want to come to New York for the wedding?)



Thank you!!! 

I would LOVE a New York wedding, but sadly my mum would probably disown me lol. She doesn't even want me to have the wedding in a place I've found an hour away!! ssd:


----------



## BlueGiants

Well, I really should make Dotty a dress for the occassion! Maybe she can be your bridesmaid! (She's too big to be carried in a basket!)


----------



## JadeIcing

LOVE the dress!!!!!! I wore strapless to my wedding. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

MY RING!!!


MY RING IS READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo





I want to go and get it but Steve isn't sure when he can get away from work- possibly this evening/late afternoon but I have to finish the Today thread first.....




YAAAAAAAYYY!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

YAY!!!


----------



## BlueGiants

OK...... We'll wait with you...... PATIENTLY........ :waiting: 

(Actually, they got that done pretty fast!)


----------



## Becca

WOOOOOOOO  x


----------



## mouse_chalk

We're going to get it tonight! YAY!!!!


Leaving in about 20mins hopefully


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Can't wait to see photos of the ring on your finger!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

We're on our way back with it now!!! It fits perfectly and it's SO SPARKLY! 

I am posting this from my iphone which is the best thing ever- RO on the move, what more could you want?

Pics when I get back!


:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> We're on our way back with it now!!! It fits perfectly and it's SO SPARKLY!
> 
> I am posting this from my iphone which is the best thing ever- RO on the move, what more could you want?
> 
> Pics when I get back!
> 
> 
> :biggrin2:


Surely you can take a picture of the ring with your camera phone and post it here. We can't wait until you get home!!! :waiting:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm home! 

Pics are uploading now- although our internet seems deaded again so I don't know how long they will take 

Patti- LOL! I think you can actually upload pictures from your phone somehow- but I was in a dark car on the motorway so wouldn't have been able to get a good enough picture 


Back with the pics soon!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok, I have the pics!!!


Please mind my terrible manicure. I vow to grow my nails and take excellent care of them now my hand is worth so much money! 

Here it is:















And I couldn't resist taking a silly picture of myself wearing it- just to see what it looked like. I look silly but oh well, you've seen plenty of terrible pictures of me before!


----------



## Elf Mommy

You don't look silly, you look all gooey-in-love! It's a good look on ya! Beautiful ring!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I couldn't resist taking a silly picture of myself wearing it-



I don't know what is shining brighter ... the ring or you smiling ear to ear. :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist taking a silly picture of myself wearing it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is shining brighter ... the ring or you smiling ear to ear. :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

I couldn't have said it better. You look as radiant as your ring. Congrats Jen!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Awwww shucks! :blushan:


Thank you everyone! I am so happy I can't believe how lucky I am 


I think I also look so 'radiant' because I had to really hold my eyes open in the dazzling light of the flash lol- otherwise they would have closed and I would have looked even sillier


----------



## JadeIcing

I say change the thread title to wedding plans.


----------



## Boz

I said this to you on msn but I thought I'd say it here...
CONGRATULATIONS! :biggrin2::biggrin2:

(I thought you two were married! :blushan: lol)


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

You look GORGEOUS!!!!!! I love the ring, and I love how "in love" you look....I almost remember those days. :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

So, are you sitting around staring at your hand? I remember doing that when I first got my ring.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> So, are you sitting around staring at your hand? I remember doing that when I first got my ring.


YES! That's exactly what I'm doing lol  I only saw it in the dark last night, when I woke up this morning and looked at it in the daylight it nearly blinded me! It looks SO much bigger in daylight! 

I had to go for an x-ray of my mouth and jaw earlier and I was worried that they might make me take it off lol  I never want to take it off again!

I'm going to a wedding fair on Sunday with the girls, I can't wait to show them


----------



## Becca

Awwh wow, and that picture is not silly!!! Its pretty and like others have said very 'lovey' 

Have fun on Sunday  x


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk

Amazingly she is even more beautiful and radiant in real life. I kid you not.

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist taking a silly picture of myself wearing it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is shining brighter ... the ring or you smiling ear to ear. :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueGiants

*mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Amazingly she is even more beautiful and radiant in real life. I kid you not.
> 
> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist taking a silly picture of myself wearing it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is shining brighter ... the ring or you smiling ear to ear. :biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh my GOODNESS! That is SO romantic!


----------



## mouse_chalk

:blushan: :inlove:


(he lies!)


----------



## JadeIcing

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> :blushan: :inlove:
> 
> 
> (he lies!)


I am sure he isn't! :coolness:


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :blushan: :inlove:
> 
> 
> (he lies!)
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he isn't! :coolness:
Click to expand...

photos rarely lie! There is evidence that I'm telling the truth.


----------



## BlueGiants

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> :blushan: :inlove:
> 
> 
> (he lies!)


Doubt it.... VERY much!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oops... caught red-handed! :blushan:


Ok, he doesn't lie... Much.... 


Thank you guys!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Beautiful ring and Beautiful Dress. I sure hope Steve:shame hasn't peeked at the picture of the dress.

Susan


----------



## Evey

Just now seeing this...CONGRATS!!! 

I am so happy for you guys 

-Kathy


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thank you!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

AHH Jen you look good in that photo and WOW what a nice ring. Steve is 1 lucky guy to have you.


----------



## Raspberry82

Oh Wow!! Awesome news! I've been so busy with packing and moving i've hardly been on the forum lately. YAY! I'm so thrilled for you both, that is so incredibly romantic and wonderful!


----------



## ChandieLee

Congratulations to the both of you! 
Your ring is lovely.


----------



## Becca

Awwh Steve is so sweet! And defo NOT lying! x


----------



## mouse_chalk

So, do you think it's too soon to sack one of my maids of honour less than 2 weeks after I asked her?!!!

She's DOING MY HEAD IN!!!

Honestly, I know that she'll be great at taking care of stuff- she'll give it her all and be really responsible and help out as much as she can, but so far all she's done is remind me that 'if you want this wedding in September you need to get a move on' 'you NEED to book a venue' etc etc..... AARRRGH!!!



I went to a wedding fair earlier with my 2 maids of honour and my 2 other best friends. It was kind of small, but really good. I got loads of free booklets and magazines with venues, etc in. Tons of ideas! I now know that we have to have a chocolate fountain!


I am looking at venues online. There are a couple we both reeeeeeally like, but we have to go and see. Here they are:


 Priston Mill- The Watermill  

I LOVE this one, but the drawback is there is no accommodation on-site, although a few separate places nearby. It's really light and airy inside though, and SO pretty outside! It's about an hour away from where we live.


 The Park Resort 

This one is just beautiful. But VERY expensive. Probably twice the cost of Priston Mill at first glance. Although it's closer, and there are rooms on-site. Some of mine and Steve's family would be travelling from very far away so they'd need to stay overnight...



 Orchardleigh House 

This place is AMAZING! But it looks SO expensive...... I almost don't dare to cost it up..... :shock:



 Eastwood Park 

This place really caught my eye, although there's not too many pictures of it on their site. It has accommodation, too....




 Halswell House 


This one looks amazing as well.... Look at that bathroom!! :shock: It has a complicated price structure that I don't quite understand but it has rooms for people to stay in.....






So, what a decision! We're goint to make some appointments to look at places next Sunday and the week after- Steve is going away to Dublin on Thursday for 2 days and is busy working all this week, so we don't have time to look before then- trying telling that to my Maid of Honour though! 


Luckily, he likes the look of all of them too  We've not disagreed on anything yet- which is NOT normal for us!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I sacked mine a few days before the wedding. I almost beat the living daylights out of her. I am sure yours will be nowhere near as bad as mine.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Well, it may be a good thing to have Hitler for your maid of honor! She will surely keep you on track. Are you thinking THIS September? Not a lot of time to plan! (I haven't received my invite in the mail yet slacker).


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Well, it may be a good thing to have Hitler for your maid of honor! She will surely keep you on track. Are you thinking THIS September? Not a lot of time to plan! (I haven't received my invite in the mail yet slacker).



Yeah, THIS September, if we can! Although we have said that if it's really the PERFECT venue, and it's not available, we will wait..... Our anniversary is in September, the 18th, so it would be nice to have it on the 19th, which is the nearest Saturday....


Ali, oh my! Did you really sack her? What did she do?!!!! 


Funny, that as I was typing this, the epsiode of Friends was on where Phoebe got married and she sacked Monica as her Maid of Honour


----------



## Elf Mommy

Ah, but if you wait til 2010, then the 18th WILL be on a Saturday  ...and you'll have much more time to plan


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Ah, but if you wait til 2010, then the 18th WILL be on a Saturday  ...and you'll have much more time to plan


As Steve says though, 'Jen is a very now person'. I am terrible at waiting!!! I'd do it next month if we could lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Well then just hop on a flight to Las Vegas tomorrow! It would probably be a lot less expensive and more fun than a posh wedding.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Well then just hop on a flight to Las Vegas tomorrow!


But that would be a Monday.


----------



## RexyRex

Congratulations!!!!!! I am so happy for you and your ring is gorgeous :faint:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Well then just hop on a flight to Las Vegas tomorrow! It would probably be a lot less expensive and more fun than a posh wedding.


:roflmao:
Oh Jen I'm sure you'll make the right decision on the maid of honor and the venue


----------



## mouse_chalk

It seems like my parents offering to pay is causing troubles. I need to talk to my dad really, because my mum is conufusing things and taking things the wrong way. She has in her mind that it will be really cheap to do a wedding- she thinks it would be really cheap for a big posh venue, a sit-down meal and then a party in the evening. AND the dress, flowers and stuff too... If we go to a registry office. One of the things we have always said is that we don't want to go to the registry office, because it's just a small room, in a council building, that doesn't mean anything. It's our day and we want it to be special.

Anyway, I told my mum that if there was a limit on what her and dad wanted to spend, and the place we wanted etc came to more than that, then me and Steve would be happy to pay our own money into it as well. I think she took it the wrong way because she said 'so you want a big flash wedding then?' I tried to explain that it wasn't necessarily the case, but we've been looking at a lot of places and weddings in general aren't cheap, and it's our special day and we want to make sure it's memorable for us, because we only want to do it once. I don't think she understood though...

My brother then piped up 'yeah, you don't want just to do a quick thing in the regsitry office and then go down the pub do you? You want it to be special' and I think that REALLY upset my mum because that's exactly what she and my dad did!! But, that's what she wanted to do. 


I'm just feeling really stressed about it now because I'm worried that I've come across like I'm being selfish and spoilt, when it's not what I meant at all. Me and Steve just both want us to have a day that we really remember as being special. Do I sound selfish and spoilt? 

:cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## missyscove

You sound neither selfish nor spoiled; I completely understand. 
In my "Christian Life & Love" class in high school last year, we had to plan a wedding on a $10,000 budget. It's hard, I know.
You're completely right; this is a special day for the two of you and you certainly want it to be memorable!


----------



## JadeIcing

Your not acting spoiled!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thanks guys  You make me feel better!

Which I really need right now because I spoke to my dad about it and he said that he doesn't understand why a wedding needs to cost any more than that and why are these places putting there prices so high? Umm, well, I don't know! He also said that 'it's not the venue that matters really, WE just got married in a registry office and that was fine'. I told him that was great for them because it was what they wanted, but it's not what we want. 

Then I spoke to my mum and she said 'well you're not Madonna, you don't need this big flash wedding' :cry1:

I don't think they understand that I am not asking them for more money, we are just saying that we want our wedding to be special. And that we are willing to contribute as well. But they just keep saying that we should go to a registry office and do it as cheaply as possible. My dad said we should get together and discuss it properly, which I think is a good idea because maybe then we will be able to get our point across. Steve is completely on my side. I do worry that he will tell my parents EXACTLY how it is lol if it gets bad. Oh WHY does it have to be so stressful?? All we want is to get married and have a lovely special day 


I did speak to my best friend (one of my Maids of Honour) who is also getting married at some point and doing it very cheaply- in a registry office etc, and she was SO great. She says that she completely agrees with me, and that even if we did want a big flash wedding, it's our right because it's OUR wedding. She said that she is doing it cheaply because that's what SHE wants, but if she wanted a bigger wedding, she would do, and it would be her right to do so. She is so lovely. I am so glad she is my Maid of Honour! She calmed me down loads earlier when I was in tears about it all....


----------



## purplepeacock

oh wow!!! I'm so happy for you. today is the first day in 2 months that i've been on the RO because I GOT ENGAGED TOO!!!!! so i was so excited when i saw your engagement. I'm doing an outdoor friday evening wedding on SEPTEMBER 18th....lol...if you go with the 19th we're practically getting married the same day. i'm so happy for you!!! have you joined the website www.theknot.com? i'm addicted to it!


----------



## purplepeacock

oh...by the way....a lot of venues give you a discount for doing a friday night or sunday wedding. i never thought i'd do either but the more i thought about it the friday night sounded romantic. my reception starts at 5pm so still plenty of daylight and then the nightfall....hopefully lots of stars!! then you have all day saturday to lay in bed before you leave for your honeymoon on sunday. =)


----------



## mouse_chalk

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> oh wow!!! I'm so happy for you. today is the first day in 2 months that i've been on the RO because I GOT ENGAGED TOO!!!!! so i was so excited when i saw your engagement. I'm doing an outdoor friday evening wedding on SEPTEMBER 18th....lol...if you go with the 19th we're practically getting married the same day. i'm so happy for you!!! have you joined the website http://www.theknot.com? i'm addicted to it!


Oh YAY!!!!! Congratulations!! I seem to remember we were talking about in the Christmas present thread how we'd love an engagement ring for Christmas but we didn't think it would happen? I'm so happy that it happened for both of us! :biggrin2:

The Friday evening thing sounds very cool- I hadn't thought of that at all. I had also thought of doing it on a Sunday with a Bank Holiday the next day, because most places give discounts for that, but then we have to do it at the end of August which is the furthest away public holiday, lol :shock:

That site is American, so a lot of the prices etc wont apply to me, but it might be great for ideas, thanks!


----------



## mouse_chalk

We went to look at a venue this morning! It's THE ONE!

This place:

http://www.pristonmill.co.uk/index.html


The watermill is my favourite, although not sure how big it is. But the setting is just BEAUTIFUL- all rolling hills for miles around! The Tythe barn is a lot bigger though...

We didn't go in and see it, because there was already something else going on there, but we drove round the outside of the buildings and that was enough for us. We are in love!

We are waiting for the wedding co-ordinator to call us back so we can make a date to go and look at it properly and talk dates and cost and stuff. 

I am just PRAYING that they have a date in September free! We want the 19th but we were talking earlier and the 12th would be good too- because it would mean that we'd be on honeymoon for our anniversary :biggrin2:


I'm going to a wedding dress shop in the morning with my friends :shock: They're stockists of the dress that I want.... Scary stuff!

anic:


----------



## Becca

Awwh looks beautiful Jen!!

I wondered what it meant on facebook I'm in love with Priston mill i was like huh? HEHE!

I hope they have a date free that you want too!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thank you!

Also, my whole thing about my parents insisting that we do it cheaply etc- I told my mum what the cost of that place was roughly and she said it was very reasonable! And not too much at all! :shock::shock::biggrin2::biggrin2:

I feel like a great weight has been lifted..... Now, if they have a date, we can book, and get onto the fun stuff!


----------



## mouse_chalk

So, went this morning to look at dresses with one of my Maids of Honour and another good friend, as my other Maid couldn't make it.

I pointed out the one I liked, and tried on about 7 others. They were all nice, but I still wanted to see what the other one looked like....

OMG! It is SO nice! It's sort of corseted so it pulls me in- my tummy disappears and I have a WAIST!!! :shock::shock: 

So, I've ordered it!!! We just need to call up and pay half, and then pay the other half when we collect it. 



AND.... this is the big news....





Steve spoke to the venue this morning. They are booked up every Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday until 2001. *



BUT, *they had a cancellation come through *this morning for Saturday 12th September! THIS SEPTEMBER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo




*So, they're pencilled us in! And we have an appointment to go and look at it properly and meet the wedding co-ordinator this Thursday morning! YAY!!!!!!


I cannot believe how well this has turned out so far. I am just praying nothing goes wrong. The dress I want looks great, and it's cheap (lol) and the venue we want just HAPPENS to have a cancellation on one of the dates we wanted!



This is me ==>> :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

OMG JEN!

I am so happy you got a good date you are happy with 

And excuse me?!?!? Where are the dress pictures??

I'm sure its beautiful!

I can imagine you like this :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Steve spoke to the venue this morning. They are booked up every Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday until 2001. *
> 
> 
> *


Don't you mean 2010 :biggrin2:

But WOWEE Thats a long time, I bet its beautiful inside!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Becca wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Steve spoke to the venue this morning. They are booked up every Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday until 2001. *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean 2010 :biggrin2:
> 
> But WOWEE Thats a long time, I bet its beautiful inside!!
Click to expand...


Oops! Nope, I meant *2011!!! :shock: *A LONG time!!


Thank you! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Steve spoke to the venue this morning. They are booked up every Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday until 2001. *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean 2010 :biggrin2:
> 
> But WOWEE Thats a long time, I bet its beautiful inside!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops! Nope, I meant *2011!!! :shock: *A LONG time!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm so excited!!
Click to expand...

AHhh Becca I read 2001 and like WHAT?? She's a few years behind us. LOL. 
Jen I hope you 2 like the venue.


----------



## mouse_chalk

We're going to look at the venue in the morning and meet with the wedding co-ordinator! 

I'm so excited! We spoke to someone today who's parents have been to a wedding and a golden anniversary party there recently and apparently they can't stop raving about what a lovely place it is.... YAY!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

So are you gonna honeymoon in San Francisco?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*TinysMom wrote: *


> So are you gonna honeymoon in San Francisco?



We would LOVE to!

We've been thinking about possibly trying to do a twin-centre holiday- staying in San Francisco for about 5 or so nights and then going onto somewhere else beachy and hot so that we can chill out for about a week. We went into a travel agents yesterday and priced up 5 nights in San Fran followed by a week in Maui which sounded sooooo nice, but VERY expensive! :shock::shock: Might have to rethink that one lol...

We've worked out the costs etc with my parents and we're paying for half of the wedding ourselves now. Which is what we expected, but the costs do seem to add up lol. 


But....



WE'VE OFFICIALLY BOOKED THE DATE!!!!


*12th SEPTEMBER 2009!!!


*How exciting? It's exactly 6 months away!


We have got lots to plan. We've got a meeting with a possible florist on Monday morning though, so we're getting there already 


We can't wait!!! 


I know many people aren't reading this anymore, but I think I may keep it going as a kind of blog to myself of our wedding planning. Setting the date is a big, big thing to us. We're beyong excited about it. It'll be nice to have a look back afterwards and remember JUST how much planning went into it as well lol...


----------



## slavetoabunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> We've been thinking about possibly trying to do a twin-centre holiday- staying in San Francisco for about 5 or so nights and *then going onto somewhere else beachy and hot so that we can chill out for about a week*. We went into a travel agents yesterday and priced up 5 nights in San Fran followed by a week in Maui which sounded sooooo nice, but VERY expensive! :shock::shock: Might have to rethink that one lol...


Daytona Beach is lovely and we can also supply you with rabbits for the week. Disney and all the other attractions are only an hour away.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm still reading!!! Please keep updating...it's so exciting. I think you should come to the East Coast....not to be selfish or anything, but then we could do an RO reception!!!! Just a thought...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> I'm still reading!!! Please keep updating...it's so exciting. I think you should come to the East Coast....not to be selfish or anything, but then we could do an RO reception!!!! Just a thought...


:yeahthat:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:yeahthat:


----------



## NZminilops

How awesome! YAY! I missed this thread I think, oops! I thought I had replied.

You're getting married on my dads birthday . Mat says we are getting married 12th December...some time around the year 2030 haha!

You'll be a beautiful bride.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I love hearing your plans  Keep posting away!


----------



## TinysMom

Do we get to see pics of the venue for the wedding?


----------



## mouse_chalk

Aww thanks you guys! It's good to know that people are still reading this far in- I know how a really long thread gets sometimes- I'm very guilty of that myself sometimes lol! :blushan:


Of course you get to see the venue! 

Here is where we're getting married:


http://www.pristonmill.co.uk/tythebarn-gallery.html


If you look at the gallery pictures- there's a sort of mezzanine balcony- that's where the ceremony is held. Then downstairs is where the reception is, and then they move the tables out of the way a bit for the evening party. There's a bar there as well. The gardens are BEAUTIFUL. Lavender bushes all the way around with a sort of pergola? I can't remember the name..... There's a stream that runs down one side, because there's another building for weddings called the Watermill which is also beutiful, but sadly not available that day. It's smaller though too....

They put wooden tables outside, and there are benches too. And they have lanterns in the evening too! So pretty!


Here are a few pics:


Where the ceremony is held:










Barn from the outside:










Look at all the lavender!









Empty barn and the balcony:










Table layouts for the reception (suggested):









The barn at night:











The photos don't do it enough justice I don't think..... It's just BEAUTIFUL the whole way through. The barn is so light and airy, plus there's a whole load of space under the balcony, and then behind that there's a huge lobby with cloakroom and toilets etc.....



We cannot wait!!! 


Oh, and our colour scheme is probably going to be a dark purple/grape colour. Because that's the colour of the sash on my wedding dress! I can't post it here because Steve might accidentally see if he reads this thread (he reads a lot more than he posts lol) but I'll post a link to it instead- he can be trusted 


Here's my dress!!!!

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/snowbarn84/SASH-3-600.jpg


----------



## JadeIcing

I say honeymoon in New York!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Brandy456

Very Nice dress, teehee.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>



Ali, I LOVE IT!!!

Thank you so much!

:hug:



Ali had me send her all those pictures last night on MSN but she wouldn't tell me why. Sneaky eh?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Very Nice dress, teehee.


Thank you! 

On Wednesday me and my 2 maids of honour are going to the bridal shop to look for dresses for them. I get to sit and watch them try on 50 dresses instead of the other way round lol! I can't wait!


We went to meet a florist this morning who gave us some great ideas. We're going to shop around a bit though to see what else is about.

We're looking for a photographer as well! 


It's funny, I was looking in one of the wedding magazines I have and they all have little planning guides in the back of them. They start at 12-18 months before the day. We have just less than 6 months to go to plan everything!

anic:anic:anic:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> WE'VE OFFICIALLY BOOKED THE DATE!!!!
> *12th SEPTEMBER 2009!!!
> *


That is our wedding anniversary. We were married in 1981. 

Jan and John was married on that day too.


----------



## pinksalamander

Jen, which colour sash did you get for the dress?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Jen, which colour sash did you get for the dress?



I got grape, which is the darkest purple! 

My bouquet will probably be purple lizzies and ivory roses...


----------



## Becca

I definelty think you should have an RO reception  

I'm so excited for you lol!
I've been telling all my friends lol and their like 'Who on earth are Jen and Steve' lol!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> WE'VE OFFICIALLY BOOKED THE DATE!!!!
> *12th SEPTEMBER 2009!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> That is our wedding anniversary. We were married in 1981.
> 
> Jan and John was married on that day too.
Click to expand...


Wow, crazy! Especially that you and Jan have the same wedding anniversary when you live so close by as well! 

Funnily enough, my ex-best friend from school (we fell out after she turned a bit strange and played a 'practical joke' on me that really wasn't so funny) added me on Facebook the other day and sent me a message congratulating me, and she got married the same day too!


----------



## Elf Mommy

I think Stan should be your photographer


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> WE'VE OFFICIALLY BOOKED THE DATE!!!!
> *12th SEPTEMBER 2009!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> That is our wedding anniversary. We were married in 1981.
> 
> Jan and John was married on that day too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and she got married the same day too!
Click to expand...


My nephew is getting married that week too.  

Actually heisgetting marriedon Sept. 9, 2009 (9-09-2009). Then the Banquet is going to be on Sept. 12, 2009.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I think Stan should be your photographer




Pennie waswonderingabout that forher son's Graduation too.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I think Stan should be your photographer



Oh man.... I would LOVE Stan to be our photographer!! I dread to think of the travel costs! 

But that would be good....


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think Stan should be your photographer
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man.... I would LOVE Stan to be our photographer!! I dread to think of the travel costs!
> 
> But that would be good....
Click to expand...

It's an excuse for a good vacation! that's just a darn good reason for Stan to go overseas to see your bunnies, too! And get Stan out of the house so certain people can bunny-nap Pebbles and Bebe.  Just kidding!


----------



## mouse_chalk

It's been a while since I updated this! Plans have come along quite a way since then!

So far we have:

Booked the venue and paid the deposit

Chosen my dress and my 2 maids of honours' dresses and paid deposits

Chosen the invitations and ordered them- I REALLY wanted to have some with a picture of 2 bunnies kissing or something on the front- I could find cats, elephants and bears, but no bunny invites!  


Chosen the florist and paid the deposit- for my bouqet I'm having purple lisianthus (sp?!), with white Vanda roses, handtied, and my bridesmaids wil have smaller versions. Steve will have a button hole of rose and lisianthus, and the best man and dads will have just roses. Mums will have double rose corsages. Our table arrangements are what I'm really excited about- I should try and find a pic but we'll have tall glass vases, with a little posy similar to my bouqet on top, leaving the vase empty underneath (the posy is placed in a little dish, so the stems don't actually go into the vase. Then, in the vase, the florist is going to weight roses down and submerge them in water! 

Sort of like this but with single roses, and a little posy on top:







I can't wait to see what it will look like!


We have also chosen and booked a photographer and paid the deposit.



YAY!

We've still got lots left to do, but we've done quite a lot in such a short time I think!


----------



## Becca

WOW Thats great Jen, sounds like you've been working really hard!

Those flowers are beautiful!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Those flowers are so pretty!  I like the idea!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thank you!

The flowers gave me a bit of a headache last week. We were sent a list of suppliers that the venue normally uses, and because we were so bewildered with the sheer number of florists, we went to see one of them. Their flowers were really nice and we thought we liked their ideas, but their quote somehow talked us into having tall lily vases, with really white-green roses and twigs. For Â£25 each. I found myself nodding along, but then later on realised that I didn't want lily vases and I didn't want twigs! :grumpy: The quote also seemed really expensive for what he was offering- Â£100 to decorate the balcony with some organza and the 'hire' of fairy lights?! I could buy those for a tenner and keep them! 


So anyway, at the weekend, we were at our local florist round the corner buying my mum a plant for Mother's Day. We notice that they did weddings. They said to go back during the week when they weren't so stacked out and they'd be able to talk to us. So we went in on Tuesday. She saw the quote we had and laughed. She said that the avalanche roses, as nice as they were, wouldn't suit my dress because they have a green tone and my dress is ivory, so she didn't know why he suggested that. She laughed at the twigs for Â£25, and the fact he'd told me that I'd had to have lily vases because the ceiling is high in the venue. She said 'who's going to be looking up? What do YOU want for your wedding day?' and when I told her she came up with that idea. It's the same price as the twigs quote but a whole lot more detail and much more what I wanted!

YAY for good florists!


----------



## purplepeacock

I can't believe how much i misses!! i posted on here like a month ago and was wondering why my email didn't notify me of updates so when i went on today i realized i missed like 3 pages worth of wedding news!! I knew the prices on theknot wouldn't help but i love their photo galaries. i got a lot of ideas from them. i still haven't decided on centerpieces yet but was thinking about what you're doing----the flower submerged in water. i saw that on some do it your self web site and thought.....i could do that. are they putting something in the bottom of the vase to anker it? maybe i'll have to buy a single rose this weekend and experiment and see how it all works.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Lol, that's ok, don't worry! I think you can't have been the only one because I was chatting away to myself for a little while back there... 

I was looking on The Knot last night! For submerged flower ideas. They do have some really good pictures. Our next big thing to decide is the cake! We both know we want chocolate, and there will be purple on it somewhere to match our colour scheme, but we can't agree on how it should look. It's the one thing we've disagreed on so far!

I read a little bit about the sugmerged flower centrepieces and I think that you can buy some clear putty stuff that weights them down? If you google it loads of sites with DIY ideas come up. I've also seen some that have the stems weighted down with pebbles, shells or glass nuggets, which looks really pretty too. I swear, I never really thought about flowers too much until now lol!


What I REALLY want to do is have a wedding wishing tree. I love the idea, and it's a a bit different to a guest book. But, I am not artsy and craftsy at all, so I don't know if I'd be able to make one or not. I can't find anywhere to buy one round here either! 

Here's one that I saw and loved:







And how to make it:

http://www.herecomestheguide.com/blog/detail/how-to-make-your-own-wish-tree/

Or this one:







I think that a trip to Ikea may be in order! Maybe I could do a trial run and see how it turns out.....


----------



## hartleybun

love the second tree:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I don't know if this would work for your submerged flower idea, but some pet stores that handle fish may have clear aquarium sealant for sale there. If you were to get the clear silicone kind, you could just use a tiny drop of it to secure the flower stem to the bottom. The sealant comes off pretty easy, as long as you can reach your hand down to dislodge it. I find that razorblades or long nails remove the sealant well.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I just searched again and I believe this is the stuff that I saw?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002V37XY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


We don't have that over here I don't think.... 

When I next see my florist I will ask her what she is using to weight down the flowers!


----------



## kherrmann3

Unless people in the UK don't have aquariums, you should have it! (Not to sound like a smarty pants, but my ADHD meds just kicked in and I get a little screwy!) I looked on eBay UK and this is what I found.  

You just have to make sure that it is the clear stuff. Aquarium silicone comes in clear, black, and gray, to my knowledge. It works well, too! The only downfall that is when you use it, it smells like white vinegar. Bleh! Once it is set, though, you can't smell it. I figured that since you need something for underwater, and this is made for underwater and clear (and possibly cheaper) that you may want to look into it.

I am good at finding cheap alternatives and short cuts! 

ETA: In the end, let me know what you use, because I really like the underwater flower idea!


----------



## mouse_chalk

No, I meant that we don't have that museum gel- the link that I posted! 

I'm pretty certain we'd have the other stuff- although since our florist is making our creations, it's all out of my hands 

I did read somewhere, I forget where now, that using the stem on the flower should be enough to weight it down, but some flowers you might have to use the glue stuff for.

Aha! I found the link I read about the museum putty:

http://www.diybride.com/community/showthread.php?t=627

We're paying a bit extra for our florist to make up a table centrepiece in advance for us in the next few weeks or so as a 'trial run'. I'll take pictures and post it here when we get it- it'll sit in our living room for a week or so lol!


----------



## kherrmann3

Ooo! Let us know how it goes! I hope we get "preview pictures"!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Ooo! Let us know how it goes! I hope we get "preview pictures"!


Of course!!!


I wish more forums were like this one. I have joined a wedding forum (UK one) and have posted 2 topics now and not a single reply to either of them  Way to make a girl feel welcome!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I tried putting this in my signature but it turned out to be too big I think:


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! That's cute! 

Sorry to hear about the other forum. Some forums are poopy like that!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wow! You're doing an awesome job putting your wedding together. Maybe you should consider a career as a wedding planner.


----------



## Becca

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I tried putting this in my signature but it turned out to be too big I think:


Thats so cute! I love the one in your signiture as well :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thanks Becca! 

And Patti, LOL! I am not sure if I could do that or not.... Although I do really love the planning. Wedding magazines have replaced celebrity magazines on my coffee table! When we first got engaged, I thought it was ridiculous that there was a whole magazine dedicated to wedding flowers, and now I'm kicking myself for not having snapped it up before because I can't find it!

Oh, and this is the company who are doing the photography:

http://www.boiledrice.com/

He doesn't strictly do just weddings, and he's more of an informal photographer, but he will do formal shots as well. I like the idea of it not all being posed. He's really highly reccommended by a lot of people Steve knows.



The big thing to think about is our honeymoon! If we could at least decide on the destination lol. Steve has enquired about a trip that would be 4 nights in New York, 4 nights in San Francisco and maybe 4 or so nights in Hawaii!  Or I like the idea of a few nights in New York, followed by a week in the Caribbean somewhere. I think we really want to do twin-centre though, because Steve prefers more sightseeing, whereas I am the chill on the beach type of girl. So we can have the best of both worlds


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh, and this is the company who are doing the photography:
> 
> http://www.boiledrice.com/


Every photographer is different. It's how comfortable you feel with him. Is he doing colour or B&W's? I would prefer some formal shots that you can enlarge and frame.


----------



## purplepeacock

I think in the directions i saw online for those submerges flowers they fasten something (clear fishing wire?) to the flower and then to a rock or something to weigh it down. maybe i'm wrong on that one.

i feel so bad about your wedding forum. theknot isn't quite as gabby as the RO (lol) but at last you get responses. i don't see why you can't join theknot and use the site. you can just say you live in California =)


----------



## LadyBug

wow, love the flowers!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this is the company who are doing the photography:
> 
> http://www.boiledrice.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Every photographer is different. It's how comfortable you feel with him. Is he doing colour or B&W's? I would prefer some formal shots that you can enlarge and frame.
Click to expand...

Yeah he will do formals as well! But we wanted a lot of more natural shots that aren't all posed as well- I think it gives a better picture of what the day was like- people laughing etc. I do want the formal poses of me and Steve, and the bridal party as well, just a mixture.

He will do a mixture of colour and B&W- I prefer more colour though, but the odd B&W looks nice!

One of the best things about him is that whilst we don't get an album full of prints, we will get a CD/DVD of all the pictures he takes on the day. We will own the copyright on them, so we can get our own printed, as many times as we like. Other photographers we looked at would charge more, give you an album of a certain number of prints, but if you wanted copies, you had to get them done from them directly. So we'll have to pay for our own prints afterwards but they'll be ours!


purplepeacock I could never lie to a forum! :shock:  Although I actually had a reply to my week old thread about 15 mins after I posted that earlier! I was asking if anyone else ahd got married at our venue and about accommodation in the local area- someone is going to find out for me


----------



## purplepeacock

just on the sign up put CA then you can say you're from UK just so you can use the site.

if you can't do a wishing tree maybe you can do a wishing well or some sort. although the tree is really cool.


----------



## LuvaBun

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> I can't believe how much i misses!! i posted on here like a month ago and was wondering why my email didn't notify me of updates so when i went on today i realized i missed like 3 pages worth of wedding news!!


Me too. I was just 'browsing' and saw how many pages there were now :shock:

Jen, I love everything you have planned (especially the date ). I actually have 2 anniversaries as we got married in Vegas the year before our planned UK wedding. HEY ... you and Steve could do that! Have a UK wedding, American wedding, Canada wedding ... :biggrin2:

The worrying thing is - it will be here before you know it :shock:. The final weeks just fly by.

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk

Lol Jan!! I would LOVE to have 3 weddings... Although, one is enough to nearly bankrupt poor Steve, let along 3 LOL!!

Our plans have come along so well since!!

Steve now has a best man- HURRAH! He asked Joel, who is his business partner and close friend. He is the guy who almost saw me naked that time Steve came home with him just as I was about to get in the shower, if anyone remembers that thread :blushan: So that's some scary material for the speech already lol! :shock: He's really, really lovely. And very funny too. His wife has a small cake-making business and she is making our cake too.

I have my hair and makeup woman booked! She's a professional, who does many weddings, and also some specialist TV hair and make up for BBC and Channel 4 over here. She's so friendly! I have a trial on 7th June where she'll spend up to 3 hours doing my hair etc how I want it on the day. She's also doing my 2 bridesmaids and my mum's hair and make up too. I am good at make-up but I like the idea of someone doing it for me with really expensive good names of products, so that it will last! And I want my hair to be half down and curly, and NO WAY can I get that look myself! 


I have my accommodation the night before booked. Me, my 2 bridesmaids and 3 other close friends are staying here:

http://www.withymillsfarm.co.uk/Whippletree Cottage.htm


And me and Steve will stay there the night of our wedding 


One of Steve's female friends (who was almost 'best woman' until he decided on Joel), has agreed to do a reading for us at the ceremony! Steve asked her earlier today and she's already come up with about 8 different choices, and she's looking for more. She's SO excited to be involved, which is really sweet 

We have all the invitations, so we just need to sit down and write them all out this week sometime, and get them sent!


We really need to book a non-cheesy DJ for the evening party, and I still need to make that wedding tree, and we need tealights and tealight holders for decorations. We found some clear glass ones super cheap in Ikea that we'll buy, but I'd hoped to find some purple holders as well (we can only have white candles, or else I'd buy purple tealights instead. Things like that though are small details that aren't in a rush. 

I can't believe we have most of it planned already!! Scary stuff! 



I cannot wait, I really can't :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela

How exciting!! 

Oh that place you're staying looks lovely, I love little cottages like that!

And I never commented on your dress, it is _beautiful_, wow! :hearts

You are so organised, I could never have a big wedding, I'd never be able to handle the stress of it all.


----------



## purplepeacock

isn't it great when all the big stuff is out of the way and now you can just enjoy the little things left to plan? every one thought i was nuts when i had to get everything done right away but now with 5 months to go i'm sittin back enjoying life =)


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, where is the picture of the dress? I can't find it! Your wedding is going to be so beautiful... I really like the idea of the wishes tree. We're planning on getting a big framed picture of ourselves with a matte and having the guests sign the matte instead of a guestbook or something else. My cousin did this at her wedding and I thought it was a good idea, you just have to kind of monitor it so kids don't go wild scribbling all over it.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, where is the picture of the dress? I can't find it! Your wedding is going to be so beautiful...



Shiloh, here is the picture of the dress! With the exact colour sash I will be wearing too- I think I only posted it with the green sash before...








I will now have to officially ban Steve from this thread! 


purplepeacock- I was the same! Everyone thought we were crazy to try and plan a wedding within 6 months, and nobody thought we would do it. I think Steve is feeling the financial stress of finding the money in a short time, but planning-wise, most of the big things are sorted. Hurrah! It's so nice to just be able to look forward to it and not stress (too much) about things now. 


And Michaela, thank you! The cottage does look really nice, I'm really excited about that! Much more private than a hotel too.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Have I really not updated this for nearly 2 months?! Blimey!

I had my trial for my hair and make-up yesterday, with my 2 bridesmaids/maids of honour, and my mum. I was a little worried at first that she put too much make-up on me, but when I looked in the mirror it looked good! My hair turned out so well too! She set it in heated rollers, then let it out, and pinned back bits at the front, so that it's still down and curly round the sides and underneath, but off of my face. And it's sort of wavy-curly too, rather than tight crazy curls.

My mum just had her hair lifted and styled- like her normal style but nicer, and my 2 bridesmaids had their hair set in rollers, then pinned low at one side in a curly bun-type thing, it looks so pretty!

She's coming to the cottage to start on us at 7am on the morning of the wedding- ugh! Soooo early! 


I pulled the pins out and loosened the curls a bit before I got home so Steve could sort-of see how it would look but not the finished thing. He approved :biggrin2:



We have also decided not to have a DJ- we've found a company nearby that hires out jukeboxes! We can get a digital jukebox that has programmed into it, every single song that has been released since the charts began! It's delivered, set up, and collected by the company, and they rig it up to a lighting system as well. It can be set to free-play so people can go up and select songs all night without having to pay either  We're just waiting to find out if we can load a couple of songs of our own on it- a couple of album tracks from random bands etc so we can make sure that the special songs get played as well. It sounds like a great alternative to a cheesy DJ- that's been our biggest fear!


Steve saw in one of my magazines while we were on holiday an idea of placecards using scrabble pieces! Get enough stands and letters to spell out everybody's names with! My bridesmaids loved the idea and could imagine everyone having fun using the letters to play their own mini-games of scrabble once seated. We're looking for mass-supplies of scrabble letters now! 


Still looking for those purple tealight holders. Still need shoes! And jewellry! And underwear! :shock: But I can go shopping with the girls for those things.


We still haven't got a honeymoon either. We're thinking that if we can afford one (not sure right now or not), we'll just go for the one place, and keep our American dream-trip for another time- maybe next year or something. We're looking at places in St Lucia, Antigua, Mauritus, and basically anywhere hot and nice! 

Our wedding website should be live soon as well! Steve is sooooo busy with work that it's taken him months to get round to building it :rollseyes He did a bit whilst we were away but couldn't get much internet access so it was difficult (although a good thing in a way lol, or else he would have spent the week working!). It's going to have all the details of the venue, accommodation, etc as well as pictures of us, the venue, and how guests can donate to our honeymoon fund via PayPal if they want to! And we'll post our wedding pictures on there after the date. :biggrin2:


Phew! That's one big wedding-planning update!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Hooray! We have booked the jukebox!! :biggrin2:


It has 45,000 songs on it!!! Plus if we want it has an iPod connection in the back, so we can add the odd rare song that me and Steve want. 

This is the site:

http://www.jukeboxhire.co.uk/digital-jukeboxes.html


----------



## Becca

Yaaaaay!
I just saw on facebook but still! Thats really cool!


----------



## paul2641

Sounds like things are going well.


----------



## purplepeacock

go to sandels in antigua....that's where i'm going....then we can meet in person!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> go to sandels in antigua....that's where i'm going....then we can meet in person!!



The Sandals resort? You know it's so funny, I've always thought it was so cheesy and OTT, but looking at it on the website etc, it looks SO nice and luxurious! I'm not sure if we're able to afford something like that or not, but I SO want to! It sounds lovely...

How long are you going for? We're thinking 10 days- longer than a week but not so long that we'll freak out over leaving the bunnies!


----------



## slavetoabunny

The jukebox is too cool! Gosh....I think I need a holiday to the UK to attend your wedding. It's going to be so fabulous.

You're on Facebook? Please add me too your friends.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> The jukebox is too cool! Gosh....I think I need a holiday to the UK to attend your wedding. It's going to be so fabulous.
> 
> You're on Facebook? Please add me too your friends.


Of course I'm on Facebook! I'll look for you! 

If you could make it over here- you would be so welcome! With bunnies of course


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, it sounds wonderful! When people ask me about my upcoming wedding, I have nothing to tell them because we haven't really done anything yet. All I know is the more I read about weddings, the smaller and simpler I want it to be. 

The scrabble tiles sound like a great idea, but how many guests are you having? Keep in mind that someone will have to sit at all the tables, spelling out the names one at a time since you wouldn't be able to make them up beforehand. I suppose you could put the letters that make up each guests names into little baggies ahead of time though so it would be faster to make the names. Just throwing out some thoughts!


----------



## missyscove

Sounds awesome!

I've been to a number of club med's. Last summer we went diving in Turks and Caicos at Club MEd Turkoise.


----------



## kherrmann3

The wedding is going to be beautiful, Jen!


----------



## purplepeacock

We didn't want to do the sandals resort either at first. We wanted to go to Barbados and stay at the almond resort but after looking into it the sandals resort offered so much more and was a lot less. we wanted the all-inclusive so that we wouldn't have to worry about money the whole time. it's costing us 3 thousand for everything to go. but we're saving money by doing a smaller wedding. since doug and i are in our 30's we don't want to wait too long to start a family so going to antigua might be our big vacation for awhile so it was important for us to go. as for the wedding...i got the dress of my dreams and made sure i got a good photographer. we're getting married friday sept 18th and will be going to antigua on sunday the 20th thru the following saturday. i can't take too much time off work. but i'm so excited!! i want to do EVERYTHING!!! i just got my bathing suit for the honeymoon last week.....a nice sporty one so that i can be free in the water and not worry about straps falling down etc....i can't wait. and the food.......i'm going to eat my way thru the week =)


----------



## DeniseJP

Your dress is gorgeous... I love it! Too bad I can't send Benn to you to do your hair and makeup - he has done many makeup and hair jobs for girls going to prom this season. 

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Your dress is gorgeous... I love it! Too bad I can't send Benn to you to do your hair and makeup - he has done many makeup and hair jobs for girls going to prom this season.
> 
> Denise



Thank you! I cannot wait to try it on... I keep having little worries that it wont be that good, but then I just have to go and look at the picture of it... It's been hard to stop myself looking at pictures of other dresses! 

Aaah I wish you could send Ben- he sounds like a handy guy to have about!


I have the pics from my hair and makeup trial.... I will post them soon!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok, I have my hair pics... :shock:

I wont post my make-up pictures because I don't like the way it came out in the picture. On the day I'm going to ask for slightly less blusher, and dark brown eyeliner instead of black. Oh, and I'm not smiling and I lok grumpy and and frumpy in these pictures as well, lol.... 

Here goes!


























What do you think? Honestly?


----------



## hartleybun

love the dress btw. also are you wearing anything in/on your hair? a tiara or flower?

my mum and my matron of honour carried my make up for me - no handbag:nerves1


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, I love the hair! I adore curls like that. I'm hoping to have my hair like that for my wedding, but my hair refuses to ever hold a curl so I don't have much hope  Lucky girl!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Your hair is outstanding! You look so beautiful. I'm still needing to think about a trip to the UK for your wedding. Wouldn't I be the envy of RO!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Jen your hair looks great. I almost didn't recognize you with the light color.


----------



## anneq

I think you hair colour and style are beautiful (and I should look so good being grumpy & frumpy, lol).


----------



## missyscove

Your hair is beautiful, and such a beautiful color too.


----------



## Pipp

Honestly you say? You mean that?? 


Well...


In all honesty... 

Keeping in mind that I rarely like 'wedding' hair because it does look sorta... phony ... 




Yours is ... 





*PERFECT!* :thumbup


----------



## pinksalamander

Your hair looks gorgeous! I especially like the colour!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Your hair is going to look absolutely perfect with that dress of yours! Any flowers in the hair? Pearl pins?

I really like it!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Awww thanks guys... You have all made me blush! :blushan::blushan::blushan::blushan:


The highlights I had put in a couple of weeks ago, about 2 days after I had my wisdom teeth out. I had to warn my hairdresser that I wouldn't be able to smile even if I liked the hair lol!

I really like it, but it's so nice to have other's opinions! Thank you guys!


----------



## mouse_chalk

More updates!! I was shopping with my mum the other day and she bought my jewellery as a present for me  Bless her!

I was looking at all kinds of things, and most wedding jewellery is diamante/crystal, and very sparkly etc, which isn't really the sort of thing I'd normally go for. So I was in a shop, and saw these:

http://azendi.com/products/Graduated-Silver-Ball-Necklace.html

http://azendi.com/products/Silver-Graduated-Balls-Bracelet.html

http://azendi.com/products/Silver-Ball-Earrings.html


I tried to post the pictures but it didn't work so I posted the links instead.... 

I LOVE them! It's very me as well. Plus I'll be able to wear them afterwards for special occasions, which is much nicer than having something that isn't very 'me' and not wanting to wear it afterwards 


And we went to our planning meeting the other day too! We chose the drinks, and menu :biggrin2: The day will go something like:

Ceremony
Pictures, welcoming guests, and Pimms will be served :biggrin2:
Sit down for meal, which is:

Starter of Warm salad of fried Somerset Camenbert with a cherry tomato salsa. 
Main is Roast Rib of Somerset beef, with Yorkshire puddings and a red wine gravy, with dauphinoise potatoes and seasonal vegetables. Veggie option is a wild mushroom and asparagus pastry case, with a lemon and chive butter served with new potatoes.
Desert is a warm pear tart with chocolate sauce 

Then toast drinks (we found some lovely vintage champagne a while back that we'll have for this) and speeches,

Coffee/tea, and the wedding cake

Evening reception begins, jukebox is set up and later on a buffet is served! 

Exciting stuff! We pretty much just need to find table decorations (STILL looking for purple tealight holders), make place cards and a seating plan. And I'm STILL looking for shoes that I don't hate and will be able to comfortably wear. I'm hoping that on Wednesday I'll be well enough to go to London with Steve whilst he has a meeting and try and find some there (although the prospect of being dizzy and alone in the middle of London is quite terrifying lol). 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Put me down for the veggie option please. It all sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I don't know exactly what size, style tea light holder you are looking for, but I thought this was cute:







http://www.alwayselegant.com/beaded-purple-flower-candle-holder-pr-220.html

I'd be happy to help you search if you can give me an idea of what you're looking for. If I could find something over here, I'd be happy to ship.


----------



## purplepeacock

I love the jewelry!! and that's great that you can wear them again. luckily my gram had pearls i can use so i didn't have to buy......when would i wear those again?? but i love your silver set!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I don't know exactly what size, style tea light holder you are looking for, but I thought this was cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.alwayselegant.com/beaded-purple-flower-candle-holder-pr-220.html
> 
> I'd be happy to help you search if you can give me an idea of what you're looking for. If I could find something over here, I'd be happy to ship.



That's so pretty!!! I was looking for something like the glass holder in that pic- pretty much exactly that colour, but just the tealight holder/glass votive. Even a mix actually because I quite like the idea of having various sizes scattered about the table, and I'll be using them with clear ones as well so I doubt I'd find exactly the right size... 


I've been searching this evening, and I've found this:







And these (I'd only want the purple!)







Theyre good, but still not as good as the base on that one you found!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> I love the jewelry!! and that's great that you can wear them again. luckily my gram had pearls i can use so i didn't have to buy......when would i wear those again?? but i love your silver set!!


Thank you! My mum was really insistend that I should wear pearls, and was quite disappointed that I didn't want to, but although I like them, I just don't think they suit me all that well. So whilst we were in the shop, after I'd tried on the necklace I ended up getting, I tried a pearl neckalace as well. She said that they didn't look as good as the silver necklace I'd tried on first lol!


----------



## jewelwillow

HI Jen,

I just found this thread, and late as it is......CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 
I love weddings. I'm a balloon decorator and florist, so give me any excuse to talk weddings and I'm happy

I had a thought for your scrabble place cards- they sound like so much fun!!! If you make them up beforehand and just use a low quality stickytape (so it doesn't stick too hard) to tape across the front of the letters and around the edges of the stand. then the person putting them out can just peel the tape off as they place it out on the table.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I went to try on my wedding dress on Saturday! It's WAY too big! At least one size too big, if not more! I had to clamp my arms to my sides to stop it falling down lol :shock:

I'll be calling the seamstress and arranging to get it altered, but I was told I should probaby wait a while since I'm still losing weight.... 

I love it though! It felt really loose and didn't pull me in like it should have done at all but when it's altered hopefully it will do...

My bridesmaids tried on their dresses too- they look really good! One is quite a bit shorter than the other so the dress is a bit long on her so we'll get that altered and a few other minor alterations but other than that we're all kitted out!


My hen night is sounding really exciting too.... Because I have lots of male friends, I'm having to 'things'. The first was originally going to be a daytrip to Alton Towers, a big theme park over here, because it used to be one of my favourite places to go, but I quickly realised that I am WAY too dizzy right now to be going on rollercoasters and such. So now there will probably be a daytrip to a beach somewhere, and hopefully camping overnight! We'll all have a little BBQ and some drinks underneath the stars- that will be the whole group, guys and girls included- anything up to about 15-20 of us.

Then there will be a seperate girly night out in Bristol- me and 7 of my girlfriends will go for a couple of drinks in a bar in the centre of Bristol- my best friend knows the owner so they will reserve seats for us and we'll get cheap drinks! Then we'll go for a meal to a Mexican/South American restaurant nearby for food and they do great cocktails too. Then we'll go to a club afterwards where we'll have an area of seating reserved with drinks and table service so that we don't have to go to the bar and queue! We're getting dressed up in proper dresses and heels and it's going to be loads of fun. All the girls are really excited! 


Still looking for shoes- I found some that I absolutely LOVE but they're expensive :cry1: Not horribly so, but more expensive than we can afford. I've ordered some cheaper ones which are nice, but not the same. I'll see when they arrive, but I feel bad, because my heart isn't quite in them like it is the expensive ones!


Other update is that sadly my aunty and uncle from San Francisco can't make it to the wedding as my uncle will be working in Hawaii at the time but they did give us a donation to our honeymoon bless them! 


Our wedding website has a countdown on it, which currently stands at 66 days to go!!! :shock::shock::shock: EEEEEEK! I cannot wait to be Mrs. Kirtley! :biggrin2:


----------



## purplepeacock

i'm so excited for you!!!! how did you loose the weight? I've been dieting and exercising since february and can't loose anything. i'm thinking it's the meds i take but it's so frustrating!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Then there will be a seperate girly night out in Bristol- me and 7 of my girlfriends will go for a couple of drinks in a bar in the centre of Bristol- my best friend knows the owner so they will reserve seats for us and we'll get cheap drinks! Then we'll go for a meal to a Mexican/South American restaurant nearby for food and they do great cocktails too. Then we'll go to a club afterwards where we'll have an area of seating reserved with drinks and table service so that we don't have to go to the bar and queue! We're getting dressed up in proper dresses and heels and it's going to be loads of fun. All the girls are really excited!


Do male strippers fit in anywhere? I couldn't find that part.:biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:yeahthat::biggrin2:
Inquiring minds want to know (LOL!)


----------



## LadyBug

oOoOo, more updates!(i have been SO out of it, lol!) i love your hair, the lighter color looks amazing on you!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> i'm so excited for you!!!! how did you loose the weight? I've been dieting and exercising since february and can't loose anything. i'm thinking it's the meds i take but it's so frustrating!


Thanks!

I'm not really sure actually... I think it's mostly due to the contraceptive pill I'm taking, but other than that I'm not doing a whole lot different except trying to eat healthier. I've just been put on a strict diet of avoiding most dairy, caffiene, chocolate, citrus, red wine and MSG though so that avoids a lot of calories, so I'm hoping to lose more! I have plenty of it to spare lol :rollseyes


----------



## mouse_chalk

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Then there will be a seperate girly night out in Bristol- me and 7 of my girlfriends will go for a couple of drinks in a bar in the centre of Bristol- my best friend knows the owner so they will reserve seats for us and we'll get cheap drinks! Then we'll go for a meal to a Mexican/South American restaurant nearby for food and they do great cocktails too. Then we'll go to a club afterwards where we'll have an area of seating reserved with drinks and table service so that we don't have to go to the bar and queue! We're getting dressed up in proper dresses and heels and it's going to be loads of fun. All the girls are really excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Do male strippers fit in anywhere? I couldn't find that part.:biggrin2:
Click to expand...


Haha! You guys make me laugh! Nope, no strippers anywhere  One of my friends is a bit funny and she flat-out refused to go if there was one, and I said that I didn't want one anyway-find it a bit distasteful and I'd not be a happy bunny if Steve had one at his stag do so it's only fair that I don't either! 


I did specify to my bridesmaids that I didn't want any of the typical hen-night stuff- no L-plates, no fairy wings, or sashes or anything like that! Hence we came up with a theme of just dressing up as nicely as we could in our best dresses and shoes. I need to find a dress!! :shock:


----------



## pinksalamander

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so excited for you!!!! how did you loose the weight? I've been dieting and exercising since february and can't loose anything. i'm thinking it's the meds i take but it's so frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure actually... I think it's mostly due to the contraceptive pill I'm taking,
Click to expand...


Must get back on the pill! My boobs have got smaller and my stomach has got bigger since I came off it 

I have your website bookmarked h34r2


----------



## purplepeacock

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> mouse_chalk wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so excited for you!!!! how did you loose the weight? I've been dieting and exercising since february and can't loose anything. i'm thinking it's the meds i take but it's so frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure actually... I think it's mostly due to the contraceptive pill I'm taking,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must get back on the pill! My boobs have got smaller and my stomach has got bigger since I came off it
> 
> I have your website bookmarked h34r2
Click to expand...


fran----don't feel bad. i loose my boobs every time i go off the pill too. and i don't have much to spare!!


----------



## kherrmann3

My pill makes me gain weight... :grumpy: But then again, my ADHD medicine makes me lose weight, so I am just where I started. lol


----------



## mouse_chalk

The last pill I went on, I lost over a stone at first, and then I stopped, and got to be a very moody and not very nice Jen, so I switched, and now I've started losing again. Hooray! Don't know if it'll keep up or not but I'll enjoy it while it lasts 


I'm back to the drawing board with shoes  I ordered some cheap ones off a catalogue site, that were quite nice. But when I went to order them I couldn't find them on the website, so we used a link that we'd saved previously. and when they arrived they were nothing like in the picture at all. So it looks like they discontinued the shoe and replaced it with something 'similar' which isn't really similar at all lol. So they're going back 

I have found the shoes I really want, but they're too expensive. I LOVE them, but they're just too much. These are them:

http://www.rachelsimpsonshoes.co.uk/range.php?range=2&name_id=3&style_id=113&page=3









I love the style, the simple detailing, the heel height is perfect and they're not really thin heels so I'd have some stability.... I just LOVE them! I'm searching high and low for a similar pair that are cheaper, but no luck yet.... I just can't justify spending so much on a pair of shoes when we likely wont even get a honeymoon right now... 


This shoe-obstacle is a tough one to climb lol!


----------



## purplepeacock

well....depending on your style you could find an awesome pair of silver shoes that you could at least wear again. i don't know about where you live but where i live a lot of girls for the reception wear a white slipper instead of their shoes so they can dance and for comfort. my sis wore silver shoes under her dress and it rocked. not that too many people see your shoes...lol


----------



## kherrmann3

That's what I was thinking. Most of the girls I know wore fancy shoes to their wedding, only to kick them off for the dancing part. Some of my older friends (who were going on their second marriage) opted for nice, comfy ballet-style slippers that supported your feet well. They didn't have sore feet later, and no one saw their shoes anyway!


----------



## JadeIcing

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That's what I was thinking. Most of the girls I know wore fancy shoes to their wedding, only to kick them off for the dancing part. Some of my older friends (who were going on their second marriage) opted for nice, comfy ballet-style slippers that supported your feet well. They didn't have sore feet later, and no one saw their shoes anyway!


I used them for the ceromony than kicked them off and NEVER put them on again. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Lol! I was actually looking for some flats that would fit the bill, but all the ones I've seen wedding-y look really grannyish and not very nice so far  Also, I tend to have terrible slouchy posture in flats so I was hoping that some low-wearable heels would straighten me up a bit!

The search goes on...


I went and had a spray tan earlier! Me and one of my bridesmaids went to our friend's house where a beauty therapist came round, set up a tent in my friend's living room and gave us all a St Tropez tan! It was pretty fun! Apparently it develops overnight, and gets darker the longer you leave it on, so I'll hopefully wake up nice and tanned tomorrow! I can see a difference now, but not that much, where as my friends looked really brown already.... Not fair! 

The reason we did it is because I want a spray tan for the wedding, and my friend is a bridesmaid at a wedding on Saturday, so we thought we'd do a trial... I'll probably also get one done for my hen night in August, provided this one goes ok!

Our website says 64 days to go! YAAAAAAAY! And bless you Fran for bookmarking it!


----------



## purplepeacock

i was married once before in my early 20's and the shoes i wore i never wore again. and i took them off at the reception. i swore this time i wouldn't spend money on shoes. since my dress is ivory lace over a champagne dress i had to purchase shoes. they weren't my first pick for awesome shoes but they were only $30 and had a heel but it wasn't too pointy. i'm a nurse and spend my days in my nursing shoes so to do big heels was completely out of the question...i'd fall over .......lol


----------



## purplepeacock

oops what i was getting around to saying but got sidetracked was that sometimes the bridal shops have shoes on sale. that's where i got mine.

I feel like my brain has gone to mush. i ramble on and can't keep a straight thought.....maybe this is what wedding planning does to you =)


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

Jen congrats! I just noticed this thread, then again I normally hang around the rabbitry and showroom section 

Anyways the dress is gorgeous  I love the hair and the shoes are too die for  

This must all be so exciting  lol I think the dress, the hair and the shoes all come together really well too!


----------



## Brandy456

I have an idea for the shoes, 
how the ceremony and to the reception you should wear nice, heels. 
Then , take them off and hide them once you get to the reception, no one will even notice. 
My cousin took her shoes off at her wedding and went full barefoot. (btw, the only reason I know is because I helped her)


----------



## purplepeacock

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I have an idea for the shoes,
> how the ceremony and to the reception you should wear nice, heels.
> Then , take them off and hide them once you get to the reception, no one will even notice.
> My cousin took her shoes off at her wedding and went full barefoot. (btw, the only reason I know is because I helped her)



hmmm....my sister did that at her wedding and she stepped in glass and got blood all over her dress. no one even knew that a glass got broken and it was such a small shard of glass. we almost had to take her to the ER cuz i couldn't get it out of her foot.


----------



## kherrmann3

Sounds like a night to remember. :shock:


----------



## Brandy456

Lovely.


----------



## pinksalamander

What about a nice pair of heels for the ceremony, and get someone to bring you along a nice pair of satin flats for the reception


----------



## kherrmann3

Just make it easy and wear sneakers. lol (just kidding!)


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok, another update!

I'm still in LOVE (like, head over heels) with the expensive shoes, but I *think* I have found some that cost much less. I'm going to order them and see how they look when they arrive! They're very similar...

This is them:

http://www.elegantsteps.co.uk/products/Touch-Ups-Abby-Wedding-Shoes.html


AND, I've had a major panic/fit/worry the past couple of days and rethought a couple of things.

First thing is that I'm not going to wear a purple sash on my dress anymore. I just keep looking at the picture of me trying my dress on and crying, because I feel like I look really big and horrible in it. It doesn't help that the dress is waaay too big at the moment, and because it's heavy fabric, it makes me look a lot bigger. I know it'll look better when it's altered but I'm just having a major dress wobble right now! Anyway, so in that, I realised that the sash, just cuts me in half and makes me look a lot bigger on top. Plus, the colour was waaaay darker than it looked in the picture, so it kind of throws out my purple scheme, because it's not really purple. So, I've decided not to wear it, and just to stick with the plain dress, and hopefully I'll get it altered right so that it looks better!

As well as rethinking the sash, I've also had a major 'flower wobble'. We went to see a mock-up of the tablecentres a few weeks ago, and I've been worrying about it ever since. It wasn't exactly as it will look on the day as she just made it up with some of our chosen flowers plus some of what she had in there as well. But there was ivy trailing down, and spray carnations, that I really, really don't want :expressionless Call me fussy and a bridezilla, but I just had the idea that it would be more 'modern' than that- I was thinking just one or 2 different flowers, foliage around the outside, very crisp and simple. But, you know me, did I tell her that? Noooo, silly me, I just said it was lovely and I was really happy :rollseyes So I've been worrying non-stop the past 3-4 weeks about it. Not just the tablecentre either- I worried that the same would happen to my bouquet. So, after having a major worry today, me and Steve decided that I'm going to do some more looking at the sort of bouquet that I want and then we'll take pictures into her and ask her to base them on that.... 


All with just over 7 weeks to go! AAAARRRRGGGHHH!

Plus, we still have to make the wishing tree and find materials for it, sort the table plan, sort placenames, send evening invites out, meet the photographer with a list of 'essential' shots, organise a minibus for my friends to get there and back on (luckily a friend is taking care of that for me), go on my hen night and help organise the second hen-party, organise favours, buy candles and tealight holders, buy shoes for me and my bridesmaids, buy underwear (??!!), organise to meat the seamstress to get mine and my bridesmaids dresses altered, choose all the ceremony music, Steve has to get his and his best man's suits organised, choose a reading, and probably lots more that I haven't remembered yet!!! 

anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:


----------



## purplepeacock

BREATHE!!!!!

it's gonna work out ok. but you need to tell your florist that you don't like the carnations or ivy. i agree with you. carnations remind me of funeral flowers. don't worry about your underwear----you'll end up wearing granny-panties with tummy suckers in them anyway....lol....once the dress is altered you'll love it again. i go for my first fitting tomorrow---i'll be wearing my granny-whites and tummy suckers that's a fact! things will all work out---i promise!

bec


----------



## kherrmann3

It's OK, Jen! Just BREATHE! 

I've never had to plan a wedding or anything like that, but I remember how crazy my sister went for hers (she's the "perfect" kind of person, where everything must go right... or else). She was beyond a Bridezilla. Ask your friends/family about their wedding experiences. They might be able to tell you what you should and should not fret about. 

I'm sorry that the purple sash did not work out as planned. Could you possibly go out and find another sash for the dress? Maybe just a sheer, lavender-tone one that shows the dress through it? It would keep your purple theme going, but would be gentle enough to not "cut you in half". I know exactly what you are saying with the sash, though. If I wear something with the middle cut like that with a band/sash around it, it makes me look really weird. I've learned to improvise and do what works (the sheer sash works well). 

Those shoes look so nice! They are very close to the other ones that you had picked out! Still, go for comfort. Even if you wear the fancy ones for the wedding, the dance part would probably be more fun with something more "foot-oriented".  I'm not saying don't get the fancy ones for the "fancy" part of the wedding, but, you probably get my drift!

It's going to be a lovely wedding, Jen! :hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Lol, thank you guys! You make me feel better  

Becca- you'll never guess what I came back from shopping with today! That's right- granny knickers! LOL! They come all the way up my waist and go over the tops of my thighs as well! I've also got a really nice ivory strapless bra to wear with it. Might have to get something a little less granny like as a standby though too lol! :shock:

What kind of dress do you have Becca? Can I see a pic?


I've spent this evening looking at various bouquet pictures online. On www.projectwedding.com there are about 8000ish pictures of flower arrangements on there and I'm going through them all! From my various googling, these are the ones that I like so far- the first one actually bought a tear to my eye when I saw it (call me silly I know!)

Ok- the pictures didn't save properly :? But here's the one that bought a tear to my eye!








I think that part of the reason I'm having these 'wobbles' is that when we first got engaged, I had no idea about weddings at all- never been to one, never had interest in them or anything. I was scared, and didn't see myself in any of the dresses or anything, because obviously I would never normally wear something like that. So I chose a dress that was simple, and not at all fussy- but now some months on having got caught well and truly up in the whole wedding fairytale, I'm sort of doubting my choices. The flowers is another story though. I think I just didn't take enough time to think about what I really wanted and look at enough ideas....

I'm sure I'll get over the wobble- eventually! 


Thank you guys! 


Oh, and I got shoes, but I'm so tired it's taken me this long to type this post out- bed for me! I'll post about the shoes tomorrow!


----------



## JadeIcing

The dress is you. Simple and elegant. Would you want something ornate and overly done?. As I was talking about today, my dress wasn't ornate it just suited who I am. 






Just breath things will be ok. In the end the missing things, the little details won't be on your mind. I spent $150 on the mens flowers....I forgot them in the trunk.


----------



## purplepeacock

i have the same knickers!!! they suck in my thighs too...LOL!!! they call them spanx here. i hope this works but here's the webpage for my dress:

http://www.davidsbridal.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplayView?storeId=10052&catalogId=10051&categoryId=-49995498&currentIdx=59&subCategory=-49999486|-49995498&catentryId=6097085&sort=

i have pics of me in the dress but i didn't have makeup on and look washed out. hopefully you can pull up the page =)


----------



## JadeIcing

I bought mine at Davids too.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Becca, I love your dress! So pretty! 

Ali, it's funny how our dresses are so similar! Apart from the ruffles on mine, they aren't that different at all- nice and simple. Seeing yours and you looking so lovely in it makes me feel a lot better about mine 


Oh yeah, the shoes! I ordered these:

http://www.elegantsteps.co.uk/products/Touch-Ups-Abby-Wedding-Shoes.html


They're a similar style to the expensive ones but a lot cheaper. Not too high a heel, so should be ok to wear for most of the day, but I might invest in a pair of white flip flops or something just in case. The only thing about changing shoes is that my dress will be altered to the right length for my height and shoes, so, if I take the heels off later in the day, the dress will be slightly too long :expressionless I'll have to see what the seamstress says when I see her!


We also ordered our favours last night! We ordered mini tubes of Love Hearts, that have on the wrappers printed 'Jen and Steve, 12.09.2009' in purple text! :biggrin2: We got enough for 2 per guest. We were going to order them off the official website but then I remembered reading somewhere about buying them on Ebay- got an AMAZING deal! About 1/5 of the cost of buying them direct! It's actually so little that even if they do turn out to be a scam or rubbish or something it's very little money to worry about. 


AND, we ordered purple glass tealight holders! YAY! I found some that were clear coloured glass, in a really nice purpley colour. I'm also going to buy some clear glass ones from Ikea that are dead cheap, and maybe some metal ones if they have any, and do a sort of mix and match scattering over the tables with them. Hopefully it'll look ok!


I'm now working on the small dilemna of finding hair grips to match my jewellry. LOL. That right there makes me sound like such a Bridezilla doesn't it?! I know it sounds crazy, but I've gone for such a specific 'out-there' style of jewellry, that I can't find hair grips that match :expressionless My necklace is like this:

http://azendi.com/products/Graduated-Silver-Ball-Necklace.html

And ideally I want hair grips that look similar, because I was thinking that if I was to get crystal or something, it wouldn't match? 


Oh dear, is this me???!!!


----------



## purplepeacock

hair grips??? ya mean like a barrette? you're wearing your hair sort of wavy and half down right? is your veil going in your hair where this hair grip is? could you do a fresh flower like an orchid? in purple =)


----------



## mouse_chalk

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> hair grips??? ya mean like a barrette? you're wearing your hair sort of wavy and half down right? is your veil going in your hair where this hair grip is? could you do a fresh flower like an orchid? in purple =)


I mean just a hair pin/grip, to hold my hair back? I'm having it wavy/loose curls and the front and top half will be pinned back in various places. I'm not having a veil! h34r2 So I was hoping to find some grips that would sort of match the jewellery, but not had much luck so far! The closest I've found is this:

http://www.mangogems.co.uk/acatalog/simplecrystalpin.html


Or, there are some small rose grips, that they do in purple, but I'm not sure how that would look?

http://www.mangogems.co.uk/acatalog/fleurpin.html


Or, I could just have regular bobby pins- that's it! That's what you call them over there, right? And find a big purple flower and wear that in my hair.....


----------



## slavetoabunny

I pick the seond option. No matter which you choose, you will look beautiful. Trust me, no one is going to notice the bobby pins in your hair! They will just be "icing on the cake".


----------



## purplepeacock

i like the fresh flower. no one will care about the bobby pins but they'll see the flower. when i was looking at the wedding hairstyles on theknot.com a lot of the girls had real flowers in their hair. ask your hairdresser for opinions too.


----------



## purplepeacock

ok i'm searching for ideas and so far:

http://weddings.theknot.com/Real-We...px?id=23437&type=3&specific_detail=half+updos

http://weddings.theknot.com/Real-We...px?id=13630&type=3&specific_detail=half+updos

http://weddings.theknot.com/Real-We...=23108&type=3&specific_detail=down+hairstyles

http://weddings.theknot.com/Real-We...px?id=16970&type=3&specific_detail=half+updos

ok that's all i could find for now.


----------



## SunnyCait

I'm going to show my GF this thread, and maybe it will scare her from having a big wedding.  LMAO


----------



## JadeIcing

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> The only thing about changing shoes is that my dress will be altered to the right length for my height and shoes, so, if I take the heels off later in the day, the dress will be slightly too long :expressionless I'll have to see what the seamstress says when I see her!




My aunt had tiny little hooks you could fold the dress up and hook and voila! Shortened and no fuss.


----------



## kherrmann3

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing about changing shoes is that my dress will be altered to the right length for my height and shoes, so, if I take the heels off later in the day, the dress will be slightly too long :expressionless I'll have to see what the seamstress says when I see her!
> 
> 
> 
> My aunt had tiny little hooks you could fold the dress up and hook and voila! Shortened and no fuss.
Click to expand...

That's what my cousin's wife had. They were hidden on the dress with the bead work, and there were hooks down lower on the dress. After the ceremony, her bridesmaids helped her put the hooks together before the reception/dance part started. It only lifted the dress a little, but it also brought up the train of the dress so it wouldn't get dirty. They have lots of nifty features on wedding dresses!


----------



## Saudade

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing about changing shoes is that my dress will be altered to the right length for my height and shoes, so, if I take the heels off later in the day, the dress will be slightly too long :expressionless I'll have to see what the seamstress says when I see her!
> 
> 
> 
> My aunt had tiny little hooks you could fold the dress up and hook and voila! Shortened and no fuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what my cousin's wife had. They were hidden on the dress with the bead work, and there were hooks down lower on the dress. After the ceremony, her bridesmaids helped her put the hooks together before the reception/dance part started. It only lifted the dress a little, but it also brought up the train of the dress so it wouldn't get dirty. They have lots of nifty features on wedding dresses!
Click to expand...

Transformers: Wedding dresses in disguise.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Saudade wrote:*


> Transformers: Wedding dresses in disguise.


Why did I get an image of Optimus Prime in a wedding dress in my head?
:laugh:


----------



## Saudade

Because you're one very very sick girl!


----------



## hartleybun

now im wondering what the granny knickers transform into:?

no mention of rabbits with regard to favours, flower, tealites etc..


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> no mention of rabbits with regard to favours, flower, tealites etc..


I'm still trying to get them in there! I found a website that does place cards like this:

http://www.whitesatinweddingstationery.co.uk/images/reception/Glass-cat-c-up.jpg

And they do other shapes to order as well, so I'm wondering if they could do a bunny shape.....  

And then if that was possible, on our table plan, instead of having little roses or whatever people normally have, have 2 little bunnies at the corner of each table list! 

I thought about naming the tables after bunny breeds, but that might be a bit obscure for our guests? I also would love to name the tables after our bunnies but there's only 5 of them and about 9-10 tables.... 


Oh well, we'll just have to get 4 more bunnies to make it work! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Saudade

You should totally have two little plastic buns on top of your cake instead of bride and groom!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Now I'm thinking that company that makes the place cards may be kind of expensive, but I just had the idea that if I could get a template somehow, we could take it to the local printer that Steve uses for his business and get them to print them all... Would be much cheaper.... 

Now to find a bunny template that would fit over a glass lol! :huh


----------



## hartleybun

what a great idea! im sure the company can die cut rabbit shapes. they'd make great name cards imho. i think if i was marrying again i'd have a ring of flowers on our table with gold bunnies woven into it chasing each other. hmm, will bear this in mind for future renewal of vows - have to wait for 7 years tho as im going to combine it with me 50th..

im guessing the groom isnt running round like the proverbial headless chicken either


----------



## kherrmann3

*Saudade wrote: *


> You should totally have two little plastic buns on top of your cake instead of bride and groom!


My mum had mice on the top of their cake. They still have the little thing. It's so cute! Their piece is similar to this one. They were both made by Wee Forest Folk.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Saudade wrote: *


> You should totally have two little plastic buns on top of your cake instead of bride and groom!


Oh trust me, I'm already looking for them! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I was just thinking- now I'm not a crafty person at all, but if I were to find some beads, get some bobby pins (have loads at home already) and get some jewellery wire, it wouldn't be that hard to make my own, right? Maybe a little fiddly, but I could do it, right? 

*runs off to Google for silver beads*


----------



## kherrmann3

Not really wedding attire, but these guys are cute. 






http://www.deckerscollectibles.com/pages/gallery.asp?id=21


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> Now to find a bunny template that would fit over a glass lol! :huh


You do know 1 person on this board that draws REALLY REALLY well that if you ask her nicely maybe she could do a sketch for you.


----------



## Brandy456

http://www.youandyourwedding.co.uk/chatroom/printtopic/93872?theme=print


----------



## pinksalamander

mouse_chalk wrote:


> I was just thinking- now I'm not a crafty person at all, but if I were to find some beads, get some bobby pins (have loads at home already) and get some jewellery wire, it wouldn't be that hard to make my own, right? Maybe a little fiddly, but I could do it, right?
> 
> *runs off to Google for silver beads*



You might want to buy ballet pins instead of kirby grips. You can get hot glue guns for less than Â£10 which would be a lot easier (if you thread the beads on they won't stay in one place). Glue guns are really easy to use and they stay put really well too. I made a pic headpiece thing with flowers etc using one and its still stuck together. That way you could just glue as many beads/flowers on as you like. You can buy nice beads in a craft shop/sewing shop, or try eBay.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Time for another update!

I have some proofs of our placecards!! Who wants to see?

I'll have to upload the picture and save it as a JPEG first since it's currently a PDF, but I'm sooooo excited about them! 

Here they are- not final versions but pretty much what they'll look like:































The vegetarian guests will be distinguished by a small carrot in the corner of the placecard!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:



We did the seating plan yesterday- took forever. I ended up making a big board, drawing the tables on, and making name lables with blu-tack on to move people around. Just like Monica in Friends planning her wedding! I think we have it just about sorted now.


A major, MAJOR thing also happened yesterday- our cake maker dropped out :shock: It was supposed to be the best man's wife, as she has her own small business making cakes. She had her second baby in June, and was quite stressed out and tired etc before he was born, so we were advised to leave it be for a while, seeing as we only wanted a chocolate cake that doesn't take as long to make (fruit cakes need to sit for a while etc) so we didn't bother her about it. Steve emailed his best man yesterday after me saying that we reeeeeally needed to sort it out, because if she was going to back out, it's getting too close to find another cake-maker. Well, he emailed back and said she felt she had too much on to do it, but she thought she'd told him that ages ago. He denies all knowledge of this and is very apologetic about it, but we're screwed nonetheless. 

So, cue mad panic and much Googling of local cake makers and many emails sent. Thankfully, we had an email back this morning from someone about 5 minutes away, with a lovely website, and lovely looking cakes, and she can make ours!! Hooray! She did say that with this short notice she wont be able to do any of the iced-flower designs though, which is a shame because it's exactly what I wanted  But, at this short notice, it's just great to have found someone! We're going to see her on Tuesday evening to talk designs and such. 

Here is her website:

http://www.annatylercakes.co.uk/


We're still trying to decide the music for the ceremony. We apparently have to have 7-10 tracks to play whilst we sign the register and pictures are taken of us- the ceremony pictures. It's SO hard! We also have to choose our walk-in and walk-out tracks too....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I like your placecards


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

Jen when the wedding date arrives, we want pics. 
And LOTS of em'!
Congrats! I have said it once and I will say it again


----------



## kherrmann3

Those placecards are fabulous! Very unique (and adorable!)


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thanks guys! 

I really love them. I can't wait to get the proofs in the post and see them for real! She's making our table plan as well, possibly with bunnies on it, or maybe just in purple...


----------



## lilbitsmom

Hi there,

I've been reading and smiling and remembering all the preparations for my wedding 20 years ago this September. I don't know you well enough, but I did notice that you are stressing a little over some of the details.

I wanted to offer a suggestion on music! One song that I think is very appropriate for a wedding is "Forever" by Chris Brown. I don't know if you will know who he is, but the lyrics are fabulous and the song is not a slow one, but it would just be great!

I also don't know if you've seen the you tube video of a bridal party marching/dancing down the aisle to this song either. It is priceless and you have to watch it just because it will make you smile and then you can listen to it as well.

Go toyoutube.com and search for Wedding March Entrance. The video is called "JK Wedding Entrance Dance". 

Congrats to you and your groom! I'm sure it will be a wonderful event and the happiest day of your life.


Laura


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Your place cards are awesome!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*lilbitsmom wrote:*


> Go toyoutube.com and search for Wedding March Entrance. The video is called "JK Wedding Entrance Dance".


That video is awesome! It was posted twice on RO


----------



## lilbitsmom

I love watching that video and I found myself just watching it so I could smile because it is guaranteed to make you do just that!


----------



## SunnyCait

Any headway on the music front? For me that would be the easiest part of the whole shebang, haha!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen! Only about 2 weeks to go! How are you holding up?


----------



## mouse_chalk

Well, here we are.....


[align=center]*5 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!

anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:

*[align=left]I'm feeling...... A little stressed..... To say the least!

There's not much left to do now. We picked up my dress today!!!!! It's been steamed, altered by about 4 inches and fits great now 

The stationery is arriving tomorrow- bunneh table plans, place cards and table cards!!! 

Either Wednesday or Thursday we have to take that, and the table decorations, etc etc over to the venue. 

On Thursday I think I'm getting a spray tan, now that I've found a place that doesn't make me orange and patchy. Although there is a guide colour that means I'll look orange until I can wash it off Friday morning, so I have to make sure I don't need to do anything else! Me and my bridesmaids are going to have our nails done on Friday. 

Friday morning I have to get up super early and me and my mum are driving over to the cottage where I'm staying on Friday night, which is near the venue to drop off the dresses. Then I'm coming back, getting my nails done with the girls, and going to get food and drink to take with us. Then we'll get a taxi with 3 of my other closest girlfriends over to the cottage, and have pizza and a glass of wine to chill out, and do facemasks and paint toenails etc (I have a facemask I use- Clinique that I know wont bring me out in a rash or anything, don't worry!). Then I have to get up at 6am Saturday morning, shower, and the hair and make-up lady is coming at 7AM!!!!! to do our hair and make-up. Then we'll be ready for about 12pm, and I'm leaving for the venue at 12.55pm. The ceremony is at 1.30pm. 


I still have to make this wishing tree thingy. I have all the stuff, and I'm going to get a big branch off of my mum and dad's olive tree. I just hope it works out ok lol, and doesn't look stupid! 


We still haven't chosen our music :shock: We've chosen a couple of songs, but nowhere near enough. Not sure what we'll do! Perhaps just sign the register in silence? How bad can that be?! 

Steve hasn't worked out how he'll get to the venue, what his best man is doing re. travel arrangements and no matter how many times they speak or meet up, and however much I nag him, they still never manage to sort anything! I'm just going to have to leave him to it and hope that they get there on time LOL.

Soooo, this is why I've not been around too much! I'm so, so dizzy right now through stress and tiredness and running about to shops, etc. I just can't wait for the day to be here already. I can't wait to be married to the man I'm going to spend the rest of my life with, and to be done with answering questions from my mum, and dad about what time are the speeches, how does the champagne get to the venue, will they get stuck driving down the road to the venue, etc etc 500 times over! Needless to say, my mum and dad are doing my head in! 

After the wedding and reception etc, which all finishes sometime around midnight, me and Steve are going back to the cottage (the girls are getting on a coach that drives back to Bristol with all my other friends), and staying there Saturday and Sunday night. Then we're back Monday morning, and Steve goes back to work Wednesday . It sucks, and I'd really like for us to be able to get away, on a honeymoon, but we just can't afford it yet. I really see why people say to try and get one if you can, because we really feel like we need one LOL, but it's just not possible yet. We've had some donations off some family, which is so nice of them, and we're keeping it all safe, and hopefully we'll be able to go towards the end of the year or early next year. At least we'll get a few days to chill out and relax together though- laptops are definitely banned!!! 


This has been a super long update! Sorry I haven't checked in before- I literally hardly have the energy by the time I get chance to come online at the moment, so I've taken to vaguely lurking. Once the wedding is over I'll be back in full force, posting TONS of pictures for everyone to see! 



5 days! 5 days until I am Mrs Kirtley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[/align][/align]


----------



## SunnyCait

AHHH! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! AH!


----------



## kherrmann3

Hooray! The day's almost here, Jen! Everything will be perfect!


----------



## kirbyultra

Wish you and Mr. Mouse Chalk all the best!!!! Have FUN on your special day!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, Jen! It sounds so nerve wracking! Just make sure you get enough rest so you aren't too dizzy on the big day.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> We still haven't chosen our music :shock: Perhaps just sign the register in silence?




It will be our 28 wedding anniversary this Saturday... :shock: Where does the time go? :biggrin2:

We had a friend sing this song during the the register signing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b1hotFD1QI&feature=PlayList&p=28E7CE8574FF8824&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b1hotFD1QI&feature=PlayList&p=28E7CE8574FF8824&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9[/ame]


My aunt played the organ with songs like the wedding march ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFTnFErJEu4&feature=fvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFTnFErJEu4&feature=fvw[/ame]

and some classicals like...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVF4yhOfDK8&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVF4yhOfDK8&feature=related[/ame]



Our first dance was by Karen Carpenter, "We only just begun."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Sounds like it will be the day to remember Jen! I am very excited for you over on this side of the pond 
I love reading about all your preparations... I'm sure the wish tree will look wonderfully whimsical 

Here is some classical music that I've been asked to play at weddings (on the piano):

I love this one...[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOVwokQnV4M]YouTube - J.S. Bach - Air on the G String, Sarah Chang[/ame] 

This one is kind of dark and romantic: YouTube - adagio in g minor albinoni .. not to everyone's taste, though.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V0OxkKXG-M&feature=PlayList&p=B77CFD8CDD647E44&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26]YouTube - Handel: Water Music, Allegro[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCEB4v3o-50]YouTube - Vivaldi Four Seasons Autumn [/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Do3tDdAv5k]YouTube - Prelude in D flat major, op 43, no 1[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dMCIQgzTMU]YouTube - Mozart -- Ave Verum Corpus[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wpPk8qk3uQ]YouTube - Pachelbel's canon in D Major - Very nice version[/ame] (can't have a wedding without it )
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObxzdawhM-8]YouTube - Sarah Chang, Massenet - Meditation from Thais[/ame] (beautiful!)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0CLYpYKHNY]YouTube - Reverie - Claude Debussy[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBdffJHZ2LM]YouTube - Schumann Widmung (Dedication) by Lang Lang[/ame] 
And, Princess Diana style for a grand exit...[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1n7WeuHCog]YouTube - Prince of Denmark's March / Trumpet Voluntary - Jeremiah Clarke[/ame] 

*Contemporary Music...
*(I'm sure you can think of plenty on your own, though  )
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GVKbhYrcGM&feature=related]YouTube - Natalie & Nat King Cole - Unforgettable (1992 The Unforgettable Concert )[/ame] (Your dance with your dad?)

This was my parents wedding song... makes me howl when I hear it. So beautiful!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4js4b78J99E&feature=related]YouTube - Through the eyes of love -ICE CASTLES- Melissa Manchester[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLQ9qEx4wIY&feature=related]YouTube - Looking Through The eyes Of Love[/ame] (album version)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTZFaM4SVyo]Rod Stewart - Have I told You Lately?[/ame]  oooh!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNM8VBeecYU]YouTube - michael buble~everything[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxtjK_YoDxQ]YouTube - Dj Sammy- Heaven [slow version] (with lyrics)[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbjZPFBD6JU]YouTube - Norah Jones - Come Away With Me[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFFo1pu4q7Q]YouTube - Eva Cassidy-Songbird[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8]YouTube - Elton John - Your Song[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WV5sc8xorU]YouTube - Seal - Kiss From A Rose[/ame] 

And finally, one of my Dad's favourite love songs: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ7x4JWl6Vc]Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle[/ame]

I'm sure that whatever piece you two select will be tremendous. Worst case scenario, rip on of these vids and pop it on a cd 

PS: Maybe get a shot of two of your buns snuggling together for your thankyou cards?

** Stan, I could listen to the Carpenters forever... I adore Karen's voice!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Jen, I can't believe I missed all of this while I've been gone. I remembered you were getting married and I wanted to stop in and say hi but everytime I actually tried, I couldn't login. 

Congrats although it's very late.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jen, I can't believe I missed all of this while I've been gone. I remembered you were getting married and I wanted to stop in and say hi but everytime I actually tried, I couldn't login.
> 
> Congrats although it's very late.


:hug:

Thank you Pennie! It really means a lot! 

It was such a stressful, exciting and happy time! Thinking about how busy we were, it perhaps explains how I've caught all sorts of viruses/infections since, LOL. I'm loving married life though. It's not all it's cracked up to be at all- it's WAY better!

I posted a few pictures of the wedding, although not the official ones yet. I'm keeping my head down about those because Ali is after my blood LOL! :shock:

I did post a few pictures that a friend took here though:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50495&forum_id=5&page=2


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ha, Jen, I saw the thread title and was so confused for a second!! Didn't you just get married?! It looked like you divorced Steve, found a new dude and were getting married in like a week. Glad to hear that isn't the case D I should make a wedding thread, shouldn't I? Hmm...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! I want to see those photos myself!


----------

